#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Unsay Tanaw Ninyo Sa Mga Girls Nga Naa Nay Anak Pro Dii Minyo?

## nanay

PLEASE COMMENT...

----------


## madzZz

ambot lang...tan-awn pa nako! hehehe

----------


## bata

sooooo?, unsa man d.i kung way bana?
way gamit ang bana kung di man gihapon katabang nimo, may pa mag inusara nlang im ra self ug im baby im hunahunaon  :Cool:  
way hasol!  :Cool:   :wink:

----------


## madzZz

mao jud...unsaon kaha nang banaha!!!
maypa if naa kay bana nga ing ana? ako na i-donate sa ORPHANAGE...
k rana naay anak and way bana basta nag tarong lang buhi sa iyang mga kidzzzzz....
ayaw jud pag drugs ha?
hehehee

----------


## chad_lester

mao nay nindot. kay experiensyado mana cla...
 samot nakng minyo.... aron usa ray kontra.....
wahahahahahahah

----------


## madzZz

hahaha na mao!

----------


## DrE

i see someone nga daghan nag naigan nga kalisod ginagmay.

----------


## monrose29

i think that girl is very strong naka buhi cya sa bata without iyang bana... wa cya magsalig sa lalaki.... ok lang...

----------


## PissKhanXXX

ok lang  :Smiley:

----------


## st@rr

I find them strong... coz it's not easy to care for a child by your own. I also feel sorry for them... coz they have made a mistake in the past... but I think they shouldn't be judged. Everyone has their own story... I just hope that they are happy and they have accepted everything that has happened to them. That's what's important...

----------


## battouter

champion ang mga single mommies....













MILF! MILF! MILF! weeeeeehehehehehe

----------


## jamescebu

*QUOTE*    (Unsay Tanaw Ninyo Sa Mga Girls Nga Naa Nay Anak Pro D Minyo? )


single parent...

----------


## psyche_08

> malooy ko nila.


why? in what way?

----------


## neishan731

daghn disadvantage....

pero beliv ko ani nila...kai gibarogan gyud nila ang tann bhala nag maguba ilang reputation as a woman. coz lets face it...la-in jud ang tan-aw sa uban mga tao ani nila... sa storya pah sa uban mga "disgrasyada", "pina-angkan" ug uban pah... pero nakaya nah nilang tunlon tnn para lang ipakabuhi ang usa ka anghel... dbah?

kysa sa uban diha....if i know daghan na sad ang ni agi ug kabuntis pero gipakuha. sila ang dapat IKA-UWAW kai wala silay baroganan gidamay pa nila ang mag anghel nga y labot sa ilang pagpaka mkasasala....

..they're nothing but a bunch of murderers hu deservs to be miserable all there lives....but then...tao ra tang tnn...masayop ug mkasasala...maybe naa pud to silay mga reason ngano gipatay nila ilang own flesh and blood...

so once agen...back to the topic...

thumbs up sa mga single mom!

 :2thumbs:

----------


## ram_hot

fighter kay sila.... they survive.....

  salute ko nila!!

----------


## gregsin

> fighter kay sila.... they survive.....
> 
>   salute ko nila!!



agree jud ko nimo bay.....

but for me they are very strong and unique individuals that was created by God......in short they are gifted.................

so go mama go mama......

 :wink:

----------


## thisbe.ara

depende man gud sa situation kay naa man uban nga gituyo jud mahimo single parents because they want to have a kid! 

to some, kato nadisgrasya, then wala kaayo financial stability, misfortunate siguro. 
pero i have high regard ani nga mga gurls. they stand up to what they believe, no matter what misfortune befalls to them. they turn this misfortune into blessings. these women, they show that they can stand up without the assurance of having men around, without the assurance of marriage.. and ila jud panindigan ang ilang kids. so, saludo ko ninyo!  :Smiley:

----------


## 8_cRawlin_baby_8

still human..nothing change..wala ni evolve into mutant

----------


## koibito

> if she has more than 1, then its out of *HABIT* :P


sakto ka bai!

----------


## cyberdud3

> Originally Posted by cyberdud3
> 
> malooy ko nila.
> 
> 
> why? in what way?


kay mura na hinuon sila mga outcasts ba.
pro, i reli admire their courage to move forward and raise the kid singlehandedly.
makita man sad na they learned somthing out of that undesirable reality they are faced with.

----------


## gregsin

so in shorty they are one of a kind.............

----------


## digitalsuperman

i see them with high respect..

its not easy to raise a child alone...

dili man gani sayon nga duha, samot nag usa....

----------


## yagit

they hav a great burden to carry that burden could turn out to be a blessing...depends on how she handles everything... 

for those who have handled it well... i admire their strength!  :Smiley:

----------


## cottoncandy

I honor those single mommies who chose to keep the baby than abort them even if they're pressured to do so, inspite and despite being disowned by her partner, her family and the society as a whole... It’s not always easy to put someone else’s life ahead of her own, especially when there's nobody to support her, not even her own family... 

I admire their courage to shun criticisms, judgments and rumors. I appreciate their efforts and  laud their determination to give her child a good life... even if she has to struggle emotionally, physically and financially... Wow... such a heroine for me... I wish I'd also have the same strength when I'll be a single mom myself someday ... :mrgreen: [knocks on wood]....

to single moms *claps*... pero ayaw lang permanenteha... ayaw na lang sa sundi ha ... be responsible enough... for you and your child's sake...  :wink:

----------


## sys0505

saludo kaau.....

----------


## limsitek

lisod na tinuod.. hats off..

----------


## jamescebu

survivor...

----------


## **julliene**

strong!! and maprinsipyo!!!

----------


## jamescebu

i'm impressed...  :baaa:

----------


## ram_hot

***** coOL *****

----------


## cruel_guy101x

na slide........

----------


## nolex

biktima ni sila sa ilad..............nganong ni-ENTER...  :smiley:

----------


## vividmay

ok lang man s ako n naa n cla baby maski dli p cla minyo...
n disgrasya lng jud cla...

----------


## nolex

mao nay victims of love

----------


## miss tapya

Wat a strong person she should be! MO bow jud ko anang mga babae nga despite sa ilang pagka stumble yet gipadayon nila og latas ang hulga sa kapalaran nga meabot sa ilang life.

----------


## SPRINGFIELD_XD_40

NOTHING !!! She is just like the other single women w/ no kids out there trying to meet ends .

----------


## hipokrita

Tanaw nko nya kay iresponsableng dako! Gi-una lang ang kalipay, wla mghunahuna nga ang bata ang maapektuhan sa iyang pgkapuragan. how can you imagine a child without a father that cares? the child would never feel complete no matter how u double up your efforts to love and care for that child.

----------


## Gwynhuever

ngano diay? gawas nga naa intawon siya responsibilidad...unsa iya diprensya sa uban babae? 

well she made a choice and as long as she did not regret the end result...wa blema....

----------


## jugs_06

heads up ko sa mga ingani nga women.. dli lalim mgpa dako og anak labi na walay amahan..

----------


## BaDBoY

i have highly great regards on them...

----------


## Oakboy

ang panan-aw nako ana is mama na siya kai nana man anak hehe joke, naako x ani sa una naana siya anak daan, nagka bulag langmi kai wla nagka sinabot kai immature pa kaayo ko ato lainan kayko..pero karon taas nakog edad saludo nako ani labi na siya gibiyaan sa lalaki maoy nagpadako sa bata mao ni payter mom, pero naka anak siya og wla siya kahibalo kinsa tag iya sa bata oopths! disgrasya wala nata mahimo mama nagyud og kinahanglan gihapon respetohan no matter unsa iyang gahapon.

----------


## nolex

they are called single parent

----------


## jerx d great

hardworking lady!!

----------


## nolex

nanay na sila

----------


## jugs_06

kasagaran nila hot.. hehehe jok

btaw, heads up lang ghapon kow...  :rolleyes:

----------


## JawBreaker

honestly... impression nako is HOT.
 :Smiley:

----------


## jetoy

grabe ka strong ug saludo jud ko nila its not easy to raise a child all by herself right? dli jud lalim

----------


## tahbiapo

i admire their perseverance, their inner strength...

----------


## nolex

it's just the same when we say,"a baby is now a lady"... it's when a girl becomes a woman..... :mrgreen:

----------


## SPRINGFIELD_XD_40

> Tanaw nko nya kay iresponsableng dako! Gi-una lang ang kalipay, wla mghunahuna nga ang bata ang maapektuhan sa iyang pgkapuragan. how can you imagine a child without a father that cares? the child would never feel complete no matter how u double up your efforts to love and care for that child.


 Bisan ang babay na single parent :

- gi lugos ug nabuntis ?
- gi buwagan sa lalaki ?
- na byuda ?

 Ang single parent na IRESPONSBLE kanang naay anak na pero paminaw dalaga lang gihapon like :

- mag cge lang ug bayle gihapon
- kadlawn na mo uli gikan laag
- nagpabuhi sa ginikanan gihapon 


Swerte ang Pilipinas walay divorce , diri sa US daghan kaayo ang single parent kay pwede man i DIVORCE in a blink of an eye . Unsaon nimo ang presence sa AMAHAN kung walay gugma kini gihatag sa asawa or uyab niya ug sa anak nila ?

----------


## monrose29

they look hot for me.. ahahahhahaa joke..

----------


## nolex

available lng gihapon... :mrgreen:

----------


## BaDBoY

HOT, pero depende sa hitsura... wakekekeke

----------


## daMiro ronaB

hot kun magdula na sad ug kayo

----------


## BaDBoY

> hot kun magdula na sad ug kayo


wakekekeke

----------


## lover_online

they're crazy lovers.....if not, they're lost...hehehehhe *wink*

----------


## BaDBoY

nindut sila amigahon...

----------


## herzabar

Fresh Meat....

----------


## BaDBoY

experienced na

----------


## yami

> Originally Posted by hipokrita 
> 
> 
> Tanaw nko nya kay iresponsableng dako! Gi-una lang ang kalipay, wla mghunahuna nga ang bata ang maapektuhan sa iyang pgkapuragan. how can you imagine a child without a father that cares? the child would never feel complete no matter how u double up your efforts to love and care for that child. 
> 
> 
> Swerte ang Pilipinas walay divorce , diri sa US daghan kaayo ang single parent kay pwede man i DIVORCE in a blink of an eye . Unsaon nimo ang presence sa AMAHAN kung walay gugma kini gihatag sa asawa or uyab niya ug sa anak nila ?


agreees...

----------


## boobadoll

I am happy for those women na naa anak tapos walay bana, it's bcoz strong sila... I won't judge them coz... they're hundred times stonger than a man who left a young girl or a woman nga juntis kay nahadlok sa responsibilities and I can say na these women are much better than those ibyang or babaye na nagpa-abort coz nahadlok i-judge sa lain tawo or nahadlok unsAY ika-say sa lain

*P.S.*

_"you don't have to be afraid or be ashamed of it kay malosyang ra mog huna-huna ana dai!... karon 21st centtury na man jud, kung uso kaayo ang cellphone sa pinas uso sab kaayo ang PMS or premarital ***... Most people don't consider the emotional effects of premarital ***. You see, *** is an emotional experience and it affects our lives in ways we don't understand. After engaging in premarital ***, many people express feelings of guilt, embarrassment, distrust, resentment, lack of respect, tension, and so much more. pero ang pinaka grabe nga effect ani is... Ma-juntis jud si Inday if di magbantay... naa pa jud ning gitawag nga unwanted pregnancies. Si dodong kay hadlok man maminyo, hadlok pod mahimong papa dagan eksena dayon, byaan c Inday nga walay alamag... tapos nanganak... kay syempre ipanganak man jud nang bata... so c Inday nahimong nanay na walay tatay... and SoOOOO what? If you happen to be this Inday, ayaw kaguol, itaas ang kamay at iwagayway, be strong, ayaw ikaulaw ang nahitabo nimo coz you need to raise that child...if uso ang cellphone karon pausuha na lang usab ug buhi ang bata na walay banahay, and you need to love that child like there's no tomorrow... there are mothers nga halos di na ilhon ang ilang anak kay quesyo lagi if wa pa cla niburot naa pa unta ila loveedoovee... that's not right! a child is a gift... pasalamat ka di ka baog! bitaw oi serious, you must love that child and provide whatever kailangan niya...

just read this note from a friend of mine who happens to be a daughter pero wala father...

I grew up without my father's love. My mother raised me, and being a single mom, she made many mistakes. I suffered much. She didn't mean to mistreat me, but she did, and I harbored all those things in my heart. I grew up without a hug, without a kiss, without telling my mother I loved her, and as a result, I felt really bad inside._

----------


## mayang

single moms..... a total package!
experienced na may libre anak ka pa!

----------


## jugs_06

fresh and raw but ripe.. toink!

----------


## GOKOU

its ok coz nakaya nila.. pero louy sad ang bata... 
family should compose of Father, Mother, and child/children

----------


## sassy_suzzy

bilib ko na for raising the child as a single parent... we all know that its not easy pero nakaya nila.... congrats moms!

----------


## jugs_06

it maybe a mistake of the past.. but everybody learns a lot from past experiences.. i have high regards with this type of women.. doble ang responsibility. it's not easy ya knw..  :cool:

----------


## GOKOU

okay na cya bai jugs kay magpangita na ang single moms  :rolleyes:

----------


## monrose29

> single moms..... a total package!
> experienced na may libre anak ka pa!


nyahahahaha... ma o jud..  :Cheesy:  

libre anak?  :Cheesy: ....

----------


## daMiro ronaB

mao ra jed ni agen!!! damn!!! they're good hehheh  :evil:

----------


## monrose29

they are still girls.. and girl is always be girl inspite of unsa pa na iyang kagapahon.. gawas kong mag pa transplant sya og ku-an..  :Cheesy: .. hehehehe

----------


## klavel

it's nothing new in our society..It's acceptable though we don't encourage young girls that it's right..but anyway, they've learned their mistakes and it's good knowing they choose the right way by getting and moving on with their lives with all that courage... :mrgreen:

----------


## chits_18

Ok ra, at least nakakita n sila s ilang liwat.

----------


## jugs_06

ok raman sila.. at least it's getting hot in my room..  :cheesy:

----------


## monrose29

^^^ correct... saludo ko aning mga single parents.. fighter ka ayo..  :Cheesy: ..

----------


## BaDBoY

available pa sila

----------


## way alamag

@shaq: ug suwayan nimo ug panganak nga lay bana, ingna lang ko ha kay tabangan tika ug himo sa baby.

----------


## kiat_kaau_kusion_beh:-)

some are strong, some are responsible.

----------


## daMiro ronaB

if @ first na desgrasya ang ikaduha biga na  :cheesy:

----------


## pork belly

:buck2:  nabuta ni sila sa gugma'ng giatay!

----------


## sweetz

bad side - nagpadala sa gbati
good side - nakalearn cla how to be more responsible..

saludo ko nla! 

kami sa ako miga, mas ok pa daw single mom, kaysa mkabana ug buang2xngon or ma old maid.. 
at least ull be complete as a woman...
 :mrgreen:  :smiley:   :angel:

----------


## piaosigua

kinahanglan ghapon nato respetuhun. dli porque naa cla anak biga-un na dayon cla. basin pud gi-ilad ra cla sa laki or irresponsible d.ay..

----------


## kamikaze426

lucky me....instant mommy

----------


## craz_beautiful_ava

ok ra.. maybe they made a mistake with who they slept with, pero at least wla gepa abort ang baby.. and she faced the challenges of being a better person..

as long as she learned her mistakes and be a stronger person from the experience..

----------


## edgeknife

Nganong Ni Enter!   :2funny:

----------


## Gwynhuever

sometimes we need to get outside our comfortable boxes and see things in a wider perspective....

i know of women who CHOOSE to have babies without getting married....wala ni sila na disgrasya....choice ni nila

i also know of women who CHOOSE not to have babies....it does not in any way make them incomplete....morag dili ko mo agree anang premise nga motherhood "completes" a woman....

but for those majority who had babies kay "na disgrasya" ...stay strong and good luck to you...

----------


## aLoTsKiE

payter kaayo..saludo ko nila tanan  :Smiley:

----------


## jetoy

grabe bilib au ko ani nila

----------


## cen

Nabuta intawn na sila sa gugma at first. Pero bilib ko nila sa pgpa-dako sa bata. Ma-prove gyud nga mas-nindot ang *maternal instinct* kaysa *paternal instinct*  :smiley:

----------


## Jpacs29

saludo kaayo ko anang mga single parent.... it shows that they're really responsible

----------


## cool

sayang. unlucky kaayo sa lalaki. wear your socks.

----------


## DEStRucto

payter!

----------


## vienzel

UP for these women in society!!!...

----------


## marv!n

biktims!!! ahehjehehe  :2funny:

----------


## Rye_Star

i'm one of them. but im still with the father, we're just not married. i dont give a hoot about marriage. its nothing but paperworks!  :tongue:

----------


## missy21

> i'm one of them. but im still with the father, we're just not married. i dont give a hoot about marriage. its nothing but paperworks!


hmmm..wat if gusto makig-minyu ang guy sa imu??dili japon ka :Huh: 
=)

i think that we need not to judge them coz it is their life. that is what they chose to be eh...

----------


## xxkatgorgeousxx

> i'm one of them. but im still with the father, we're just not married. i dont give a hoot about marriage. its nothing but paperworks!


yup..sakto si missy21..what if makigminyo ang guy? ask lang ko ha? ga-live in mo? or you meant na uyab gihapon mo until now?

----------


## Rye_Star

> yup..sakto si missy21..what if makigminyo ang guy? ask lang ko ha? ga-live in mo? or you meant na uyab gihapon mo until now?


we're living together. i dont think i want to marry him w/ his present attitude. really if he changes maybe then... we can have our a "marriage of mind, soul and heart" .. not necessarily a wedding.

----------


## missy21

> we're living together. i dont think i want to marry him w/ his present attitude. really if he changes maybe then... we can have our a "marriage of mind, soul and heart" .. not necessarily a wedding.


that is one good point..pero if you really love a person, you accept him for who he is..not for who you want him to be....
diba :Huh: 
=)

----------


## grlnxtdor16

no comment

----------


## bongix

pagka-toytoy jud nang babayhana. ngano ni-enter!

----------


## kat2x

> like me? lolx..
> 
> i find myself very strong na nakaya nako makigbuwag sa wai kwentang amahan sa akong anak oi! nakauyab pa man gani ko balik..lolx..
> 
> if he's not worth it, why stay?? im better much alone than being with my baby's dad..


brave... gudlck sis

----------


## xxkatgorgeousxx

> we're living together. i dont think i want to marry him w/ his present attitude. really if he changes maybe then... we can have our a "marriage of mind, soul and heart" .. not necessarily a wedding.


aw..the same problem that i had with my daughter's dad..he's attituded's unbearable mao na i didn't live with him..eventually, nigawas gyud ang tinuod batasan..he shook me one time..almost hit me..waaaaah..maynalang buwag na mi!

----------


## xxkatgorgeousxx

> brave... gudlck sis


thanks sis!

----------


## missy21

> pagka-toytoy jud nang babayhana. ngano ni-enter!


i think naa na jud na sa tawo y naingon-ana cya pero instead na i-scrutinize pa nato, y not just leave them alone :Huh: 
and besides, if you were in her shoes, how would you feel... :Huh: huh??

porke laki/baye ka, i don't think we have the right to judge...

wookies :Huh:

----------


## missy21

> aw..the same problem that i had with my daughter's dad..he's attituded's unbearable mao na i didn't live with him..eventually, nigawas gyud ang tinuod batasan..he shook me one time..almost hit me..waaaaah..maynalang buwag na mi!


its a good thing nagbulag mo, sissy!!!
not worth it jud...

----------


## kwew202

ok ra mn maski dili minyo den naa anak kaysa naay bana den bisyoso sad nya mangulata p jud samot...

----------


## xxkatgorgeousxx

> its a good thing nagbulag mo, sissy!!!
> not worth it jud...


yeah! wa jud ko gamahay na gabuwag mi..swerte ko kai naa'y ga-love nako despite yanan akong giagian..

----------


## missy21

> yeah! wa jud ko gamahay na gabuwag mi..swerte ko kai naa'y ga-love nako despite yanan akong giagian..


then he really accepts you for who you are...=) love na jud na te :Huh: hehehe

he is a keeper jud...=)

----------


## xxkatgorgeousxx

> then he really accepts you for who you are...=) love na jud na tehehehe
> 
> he is a keeper jud...=)


yep..this is really is it na gyud.. :Smiley:  he's the one..hahai..i just know it..he's the one..

----------


## missy21

> yep..this is really is it na gyud.. he's the one..hahai..i just know it..he's the one..


aherm...hala sissy...wish u all d best...*wink*

----------


## xxkatgorgeousxx

> aherm...hala sissy...wish u all d best...*wink*


hehehe! thanks sissy..*WINK*

----------


## Rye_Star

> aw..the same problem that i had with my daughter's dad..he's attituded's unbearable mao na i didn't live with him..eventually, nigawas gyud ang tinuod batasan..he shook me one time..almost hit me..waaaaah..maynalang buwag na mi!


same here kaau *sighs*

----------


## jogal

> first of i find them in different ways...either they failed the love or its just a circle of life..
> 
> to those that made out of love... good for you, you got a trophy already...hehe!
> to those that was made to complete the circle of life.... well... another population to count on.
> 
> but, honestly... i do have friends that are of those kinds. they look forward in life and they just think positive..
> 
> well, maybe as i can also think, some are totally flirt...(no offense) :P 
> 
> ...


KOREK!!!

----------


## xxkatgorgeousxx

> KOREK!!!


wahahahaha!..sakto au ni..

----------


## xxkatgorgeousxx

> same here kaau *sighs*


ayaw lang gyud pada..if di na mada..buwagi jud!! he's totally not worth it!

----------


## cellularis

wala na problema kung naa sila anak.. hot mama nana sila...

----------


## missy21

> wala na problema kung naa sila anak.. hot mama nana sila...


best quote ever...
hehehe

----------


## HottieMomi

dli jud mi victims. heheheh...
we even have the most precious gift from our maker.
lisud lang i-maintain. hehehehe...

----------


## shikai

hav so many kailas nga nana baby but dli married.. it waz just a BIG mistake nd kinahanlan nga maka learnd cla despite sa ila sayup nga nabuhat.. they must move-on alzo..

----------


## chiz

nasayop sila pero we are not perfect.. so they need also a respect

----------


## marv!n

kuan.... naku-anan

----------


## zenbryz

murag mama lang japon...hehehehehe

----------


## meyshil

brave na sila..
kalisod nalang mahimong single parent noh!

daghan ka hunahunaon..
gasto para nimo and imo anak
ang inyong future
ang imong kauwaw..ofcourse mauwaw bya ta kung mapaankan 
and kung magka lovelife pka

so I think they are brave lalo na yung mga nagsisikap tlga and those who dont think its the end of their lives

----------


## bald_charma

> brave na sila..
> kalisod nalang mahimong single parent noh!
> 
> daghan ka hunahunaon..
> gasto para nimo and imo anak
> ang inyong future
> ang imong kauwaw..ofcourse mauwaw bya ta kung mapaankan 
> and kung magka lovelife pka
> 
> so I think they are brave lalo na yung mga nagsisikap tlga and those who dont think its the end of their lives



bitaw ang gadgets pa na palitonon sa imo anak kung magbandabanda

----------


## meyshil

> bitaw ang gadgets pa na palitonon sa imo anak kung magbandabanda


amaw lagi ka!
==

ok ra man na naay anak nya dili minyo
ngano man diay i mean masayop sad bya ta pero naa ra na nato how we will handle it

----------


## Papa domz

Angkan....!

----------


## vhon

nabuslot ang ila condom....hehehehe...

----------


## christ1an

kung gwapa gani mao na g tawag og M.I.L.F hehehehe

----------


## commonsense

isog!

----------


## marv!n

biktims!!!

----------


## MiAmor

before

going steady - ingon ako bf,if momabdos ko pakaslan ko niya

after 3 months of going steady,nimabdos ko - ingon ako bf,di sah mi pakasal kay di pa siya ready

after 9 months naa na ako baby - ingon ako bf pakasal nami - ingon ko di ko kay di nako niya kay wa siyay bo-ot kay iya ra kong gipaasa.ni decide ko nga ako lang usa bahala na nang ikasulti sa uban taw diha unsay ikasulti nila kaysa makigminyo kog way bo-ot ako ray mag agwanta

within 2 years gibawi niya iyang pagkuwang og mga kasaypanan niya diri nako

after 2 years,pakasal mi

so far..i have been happy with him  :Smiley: 

so ayaw mo judge anang mga girls nga naa na anak pero wa mag minyo..there's always a story behind it nga wa mo kahibaw og ug unsa jud ang na-happen

----------


## mastersun23

^ bitaw bitaw bitaw. nice ending MiAmor.  :Smiley:

----------


## sashemae

i salute them!(except adtong mga babae nga nagpakabit lng intawn bisan kabalo nga minyo ilang laki)

kasagaran aning mga bayhana nadaut nis mga guys nga maayo kau mopasalig. tsk tsk. katong maigo, pagchange na lagi mo. hahaha!

----------


## sashemae

> kung gwapa gani mao na g tawag og M.I.L.F hehehehe


unsay milf? hahah sensya, way alamag. haha

----------


## zenbryz

murag mama lang japon!!!!!!!1

----------


## achibaby

ok rah...who are we to judge?

----------


## inks82

Akong tan aw ana..... GIRL POWER!!! Dili kay tungod naa sila anak anang lakiha kay kilanlan minyoan.. Basi d ay ang laki way tarong.. Ma pwerhisyo ang babaye.. Daghan na raba karon laki mag pa buhi sa asawa then ang laki mangabit pa gyud lain..  :crazy2:

----------


## zenbryz

inahan japon..hehehehehe

----------


## docarch

ang uban seeking for a good husband unya kung ma corner na gulaton dayon experience ku na,,, buwisit ng pina angkan daan

----------


## missy21

> before
> 
> going steady - ingon ako bf,if momabdos ko pakaslan ko niya
> 
> after 3 months of going steady,nimabdos ko - ingon ako bf,di sah mi pakasal kay di pa siya ready
> 
> after 9 months naa na ako baby - ingon ako bf pakasal nami - ingon ko di ko kay di nako niya kay wa siyay bo-ot kay iya ra kong gipaasa.ni decide ko nga ako lang usa bahala na nang ikasulti sa uban taw diha unsay ikasulti nila kaysa makigminyo kog way bo-ot ako ray mag agwanta
> 
> within 2 years gibawi niya iyang pagkuwang og mga kasaypanan niya diri nako
> ...


aahhh.....

so things worked out for you...

i'm happy for you sissy...

it's true..you don't judge other people..coz the people who judge, may be far more worst..

----------


## sashemae

ay mu


> Akong tan aw ana..... GIRL POWER!!! Dili kay tungod naa sila anak anang lakiha kay kilanlan minyoan.. Basi d ay ang laki way tarong.. Ma pwerhisyo ang babaye.. Daghan na raba karon laki mag pa buhi sa asawa then ang laki mangabit pa gyud lain..


ay mulang! asa na kaha gibutang ni God ang mga tarung na lalaki. sad  :Sad:

----------


## EarthMan

i don't really mind about that...if she has a child, that doesnt affect me at all....'coz thats part of life, the important is she has a gift from God....doesnt matter if tungod lang nah kay tinuyo-an.


com'on....everybody make mistakes.


just like my dear friend iyaha wife naah nah anak....and also akoa uncle, iyaha wife duha anak...pina-angkan.


if really doesn't matter gyud, so .....no need to worry about that,

----------


## xxkatgorgeousxx

> before
> 
> going steady - ingon ako bf,if momabdos ko pakaslan ko niya
> 
> after 3 months of going steady,nimabdos ko - ingon ako bf,di sah mi pakasal kay di pa siya ready
> 
> after 9 months naa na ako baby - ingon ako bf pakasal nami - ingon ko di ko kay di nako niya kay wa siyay bo-ot kay iya ra kong gipaasa.ni decide ko nga ako lang usa bahala na nang ikasulti sa uban taw diha unsay ikasulti nila kaysa makigminyo kog way bo-ot ako ray mag agwanta
> 
> within 2 years gibawi niya iyang pagkuwang og mga kasaypanan niya diri nako
> ...


nice one sissy..swerte kas laki..akoa tawon, wa na mi gabalik jud..kanya-kanyang buhay na mi..but naa ko uyab ron and he loves my daughter as much as his own..

goodluck ninyo!

----------


## neox30

lisod mang coner na delikdao but it depends gihapon

----------


## nonoyantoine

wa mn.. anak ra mn na... my ta aids..hehehe

----------


## mab

babaye japon...

----------


## gerard

figther kau..
hehehehehe..

----------


## Amethyst...

wala ra.

----------


## zenbryz

mama japon na sila..hehehehe

----------


## zakoro

> suwayan nako nga manganak pero way bana.. ingnon lang nya tamo kung unsay akong opinyon ha?


toink!  :buck2:

----------


## silver

who cares it now

----------


## dellahaye

at least dili baug...

kasagara ani mga mama na dili minyo, nailad ug nagpailad...samot ug batan-on pa.Talking from experience, 4 years tawon me sa akung lake, pasalig diri pasalig didto jud para maka jer...abi pud nakug tunay... mag gukod gukod pa. Pagkabuntis tawon perting kusuga sad midagan bisan wala gukda. Nya pag daku daku na sa bata, makalingaw na, mugukod nasad, mangilog ug anak. Unsa mana? dawat limpyo? Payter kaau uy...lami sunugon.

----------


## Donnax

ok lang maski dili pa minyo as long as sila pa sa ilang bana..

ang importante nag tabangay silang duha og nay plano mag minyo puhon para nay blessings

----------


## shreanluck_bhing

so what's wrong with the single mother...im a single mom now...walay gamit sa bata kng dili man katabang ug puro problema man sad ang hitag...usa p ngano mglumon p man kmo kng dili n kmo happy sa usat usa db....mas dili maayo para bata kng mgkuyog p mo ug walay mg higugma ai..ok... im proud to say im a single mom atleast my baby ako...

----------


## Rise Clan "flipdruid"

> so what's wrong with the single mother...im a single mom now...walay gamit sa bata kng dili man katabang ug puro problema man sad ang hitag...usa p ngano mglumon p man kmo kng dili n kmo happy sa usat usa db....mas dili maayo para bata kng mgkuyog p mo ug walay mg higugma ai..ok... im proud to say im a single mom atleast my baby ako...


korek jud, may naa sad ko friend nga same sa imohang situation,
happy man sya of being a single mom, and she can do what she want to do,  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## bokiratx

k lang...........nothing different.....

----------


## joshua259

experienced and very available.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## atemoc

pareha .....ra sa mga minyo nga babae......

----------


## ericdamon

wawang-wawa  :Sad:  lisud jud rn ipanginabuhi ug support ug bata if cla ra isa.. except sa mga dato.. pro hopefully makaya nla and d cla mo giv up.. saludo ko sa mga naka.kaya  :Smiley:  murag daghan man cguro ngari.. hehe

----------


## rea`

--- ako single mom kow... do i have to say the details ug ngano na single mom kow? believe me, i don't want it myself... and i am still wishing na mawhole ang small family namo... tsk tsk tsk... sakit pud uy... pwerte sakita...

----------


## Lavinz

depende..if gtuyo,modern woman...confident,stable og uban pa nga nice..unya kung nasipyat ra :Huh: aguy.....maybe later on mochange ra ako perception if g-unsa nya pag brought up sa iya anak....

----------


## Rise Clan "flipdruid"

ok ra man na sila, ok ra man na, wa man prob dinha,,,,

----------


## doydi

mura rag wala naa gani ko 2 ka amiga ingana sitwasyona pero ok rajud

----------


## harlie M

if ever the mistake tong 1st child, nya wla g panubagan sa father, ayw napud tawn usba ha, k looy pud ang bata.... :smiley:    I have a friend nga single mom, nya ang father sa iya 1st child k wla ni support k dghan pud d i girls nga g pa angkan, nya naa xa 1 girl nga g pa angkan na nasuko ang parents ad2 na girl, so g pa patay ang bad nga guy.....nya nka mov on na tahay akong amiga......nka uyab napud xa, sos, k na juntis nman pud, nya pag anak, g bya-an napud, looy tawn au akong miga, ambot ug matagam ba kha 2 xa......

----------


## ashmae_01

ok rman na as long as she nver rejectd her child nd gtarong nia pgpadako
mas mo saludo pa ko anang mga single moms kay nga na raise nila ilang child maau 
kysa uban wed moms dn dli ka control or ka discipline sa ilang anak....

i hve a h.s frnd na ngpa buntis ra xa pra lng mgka bb nd d daddy didnt knw naa na cya anak kay gtago man sako frnd...dn mg txt mi muana daun xa na kapoy man diay ang single mom sah ikw ra usa mgbntay, mglaba, mgpuyat dn ikw ra gasto tnan sa bb...dn i told her na iya lng unta pahibaw-on ang daddy sa bb pra naa cya kahati sa gasto....
bt she said na dli daw cya gusti ipahibaw sa papa kay iya manang ka gustohan mabuntis cya so responsibildad nia tnan...belib kau ko nia kay nkaya nia tnan dli bya lalim mgpa daku ug baby na ikw ra usa...so saludo kau ko sa mga single moms

----------


## sexy_roxy

im a single mom and we made it out of love sa akong ex nga 7 yrs pro sad to say nga naay mga unexpected changes nahitabo. bsag ako parents ky stikto kaau  niuli jd ko sa amo ky cla jd ako una gpahibalo nga preggy ko. naa pd silay garbo ky religious mn ako parents and respetado kaayo akong family. pro akong baby ky pinangga kaau sa akong parents ug mga igsoon, xa mn ang first apo.

----------


## ceden_yu143

disgrasya jud....

----------


## sexy_roxy

> disgrasya jud....


big NO NO... dli xa disgrasya but it is GRASYA..... naa pa mi communication sa dad sa baby bsag wla xa ng support sa baby namo pro ako ghapon xa gi welcome ky bsag unsa pa xa xa mn jd ang dad and i also know the needs sa akong daughter, ky i know later mangita ra ghapon akong baby sa iyang daddy...

----------


## sandsss

I salute all the single mothers who work hard and do their best to give their child/children the best future possible. Lisod, yes, pero that did not stop them from dreaming big for their kids. This happened to my _ate_. She got pregnant when she was 19, gave birth before turning 20 in 1998. Dili pa uso ang teenage pregnancy at that time. Di malikayan, especially with the more traditional folks, nga mag huna2x nga what happened is an example of a _disgrasya_. But, as sexy_roxy said, it's not. It's _grasya_. My folks got mad when they learned of my sister's pregnancy. Normal reaction. But once my niece was born, nawala ang kalagot uy. Mas gipangga pa ang _apo_ kesa namo nga mga anak jud. Haha.

Basta. Hats off to the single mothers nga naninguha to raise their kids decently.  :Smiley:

----------


## sexy_roxy

same sa ako family ug uban mga relatives nga suko pd cla but wla nko gihuna huna oi ang ako gihuna huna nga maningkamot ko pra namo sa akong daughter. ako mga igsoon buntis pa lng ko pinagga na kau ang baby, cla cge follow up nko bsag mkasapot usahay ky murag sila na ang mom sa akong anak. pgpanganak nko samot ka pinangga sa akong family akong anak, akong parents lipay kaau sa akong daughter buhong kaau sa love ug sa ug sa mga butang nga wla nko matilawi sauna.

----------


## penigabz

> big NO NO... dli xa disgrasya but it is GRASYA..... naa pa mi communication sa dad sa baby bsag wla xa ng support sa baby namo pro ako ghapon xa gi welcome ky bsag unsa pa xa xa mn jd ang dad and i also know the needs sa akong daughter, ky i know later mangita ra ghapon akong baby sa iyang daddy...



I agree with you sis(^_^) Bilib jud jud ko anang mga babae na naay mga anak bisan biniya-an sa mga bana.
Wala sila mag huna2x sa mga saway sa katawhan kungdi ilang gipalabi ang kaugmaon sa ilang mga anak bisan nag dako na walay amahan. I salute all single mom's(^_^)

----------


## harlie M

nice pud ning uban girlz noh, k nahan lng cla mag pa anak lng nya dli lng cla nahan makig minyo....k naa ko mga girl-friends nga mas mo prefer cla nga ma single mom, k wla daw hasol, k kung naa bana k hasolan daw cla, anyway naa nman cya bb na mo love niya puhon nig ka oldie na niya...mo salute jud ko ani mga single mom nga ma successful in lyf k dli jud lalim mag buhi ug bb, labi na kaw ra usa...

----------


## REALSTATE

ok ra man.. it simply shows nga kabaw sila mo face sa consequences sa ilang nabuhat. at least wa nila gi pa abort ang baby diba?

----------


## crischee

they all have one thing in common, strong personality...kung baga, mga payter jud ni sila..2 of my bestfriends have babies already...sa among 3, ako ray talawan magka lablife.hihihi

----------


## tools4kools

ok ra man nako coz murag naaccept naman sa society ang inana na case. although disappointing but there's nothing we can do about it.

----------


## kit_kat

don't like it.......

----------


## CASHFLOW

na disgrasya.. but its okay,life must go on

----------


## peewee_toot

ok ra mn ni as long as they take good care of their kids.

----------


## paulard

Ok ra kaayo!!

Ka-lami ana!!!

Hehehehe!!!

Ako ganahan kog mga girls nga na nay baby pero walay bana kay..............

----------


## The Hunted

ambot lang pero  bulahan ang babae na naay anak kay sa minyo na naay bana pero wala silay anak.

----------


## The Hunted

ok ra na oi ...its their choice na magpabuntis and we can called it so blessed kaayo sila kay naay baby fruits from their womb.

----------


## YJOB

tan-aw nako mura'g gipaangkan tingali na sila.

pero on the other side, it had made them a stronger person and more mature in facing reality.

----------


## The Hunted

looy pero karon na generation ok ra depende sa sitwasyon

----------


## harlie M

dghan nman kaau ni mga single moms kron, labi na ang mga girlz k dali ra mka sod ug job, k naa mga call center compny nga ka sudlan......nya dako pa jud sweldo so kaya ra nila ma buhi ang ilang bb....

----------


## ritsche villadolid

lesod pagpadako sa bata na wala amahan

----------


## xtn

i'd say the made a wise choice. no emotional strings with sum guy? but with kids? cool.

----------


## harlie M

> don't like it.......


y man? u don't like 8?   :Cheesy:

----------


## blair

> y man? u don't like 8?


kay di man siya mo tira ug naa nay anak  :Cheesy: .

----------


## harlie M

> lesod pagpadako sa bata na wala amahan


lisod bitaw padako ug kids na wla papa, naa some nga nag lisod jud,  pero saludo pud ko sa uban nga nka foster jud ug maau sa ela kids besides the fact nga single parent lng xa... :Cheesy:

----------


## Siobhan

*Unsay Tanaw Ninyo Sa Mga Girls Nga Naa Nay Anak Pro Dii Minyo?*

mga payter kaau! saludo kaau ko nila!

----------


## reynan

> mao nay nindot. kay experiensyado mana cla...
>  samot nakng minyo.... aron usa ray kontra.....
> wahahahahahahah


same ta bro nindot noh naay anak dili na tudloan sa buhaton

----------


## Rise Clan "flipdruid"

okm lng jud na kaayo,, basta masuportaran lng sang maayo ang baby,,,

----------


## hanhan

hihihi...better wla bana if wla say gamit (financialy) and dli mo mgkasinabot...=)

----------


## harlie M

mao jud!  dugang2x lng sa labad sa ulo! labi na kanang pabadlong nga bana...hahahah

----------


## sexy_roxy

mas blessed pa ang gipa angkan ky sa nka paanak...

----------


## srbogoy

maayo pangasaw-on kay naa interest daan basta boutan lang

----------


## isaac95

fortunate and lucky...

daghan baya nangandoy ug anak pero dili gyud ka-Anak. Baby is a grace from GOD.

----------


## harlie M

> mas blessed pa ang gipa angkan ky sa nka paanak...


mao!  ka nindot ra ana naa na bb, inig uli nmo gkan work k mka wala sa stress.... :Cheesy:

----------


## seepshank

ok ra man... basin tngale wlay budget para kasal...

----------


## lemzuico

nowadays normal nana lkaron naay anak walay bana.
ang uban gali magpaanak ra nya dili nahan og bana labi pa og badlongon nga bana or bf.
mas maayo na daw single total nanaman anak...

----------


## resty"titing"

hot mama..........

----------


## lemzuico

normal ran karong panahona...

----------


## ceden_yu143

pwerting disgrasya jud...

----------


## bokiratx

swerte kay they have their own liwat nah...ka nice ana ah  :smiley:

----------


## productspecialist

strong one's.........   tapos fighter......then ....possitive

----------


## 2pac

para nako kay payter kau na hehehehe. lami kau tilawan heheheheh

----------


## sweetsensation

oki lang...how i wish naa ko bb  :Smiley:

----------


## edz222

ok rna cla kron... na disgrasya mn...

----------


## The Hunted

maswerte ug hayahay

----------


## aLoTsKiE

same as unsa ako pag tan-aw sa uban taw. 
bilib ko nila kay they are very strong, imagine, they raise 
their own child nga cla ra without the help of other people.

----------


## Princess08

hmmm.. nothings wrong with that., i found the girl strong.. its not easy to be a single mom.. these people have learned from their mistakes.. and its never good to judge them for that.. i have friends who are single moms.. and suya kaau ko na naa na silay baby.. nice kaayo.. that made them grow as a person and shifted as a mom.. ambot oi.. myapa sila.. ako ingka uli pa nako sa pinas mag make mi sa akong hubby..

----------


## harlie M

LiveStrong single moms!  :smiley:

----------


## arronskie

i think its cool.. single moms can show how strong willed they are..

----------


## Peenut

ahw.....i think they had made a wrong turn

----------


## arioncabasa

nanay....hehe

----------


## erwinp

uso nana ron...

----------


## ritsche villadolid

mga milf bro?

----------


## dodong eyas

> mga milf bro?


hehehe...nice one...

seriously depende sa iyang pagka single mum,,,if she takes full responsibility sa iyang anak, i'd give her the credit of being strong willed...pero kanang ki-at lang gihapon and nawng and wa pa jud matagam, vegah na mga bro...hehehehe

----------


## syphoon

tan-aw kay a person who still need sum1 gihapon..they made mistakes but we all do made a miztakes so lets juz dont let them down..theyr still people who can love

----------


## deejjerjov

they commit mistake....but a child should now be treated a salot jud or hinungdan sa iyang sala.....for in the first place binuhatan man pud sa nanay....namiga man waaaa

----------


## rynzco

inahan pero dli asawa

----------


## chicsxy

hala noh..daghan na bya ingon anah karon...hope they'll learn from their mistakes and love their kids fully.

----------


## deejjerjov

lage daghan na jud..amping ta mga girls...

----------


## deejjerjov

> inahan pero dli asawa



nice one.... :Band: [

----------


## rts1980

wala.. why dapat ba nato sila i judge kay tungod naa sila anak and walay mga bana?.. for me, ojk ra na as long as ila i take care ang mga bata and dili nila pabayaan.. unsaon mana kung naa sila bana and kulatahon ra d i.. maypa wa. d b? ok ra na way bana...

----------


## cokefloat_f

wla.it's their choice. happy mother's day to all of them.

----------


## smictague

okay rana oi! nindot ana. . !

----------


## realcrow77

bitaw happy mothers day sa tanan mom out there!!!!

----------


## petnemic

blessed cla kay gtagaan clag anak...  :Smiley:

----------


## christa

fighter moms!

happy mom's day y'all!  :Smiley:

----------


## Sol_Itaire

yeah happy mother's day to all single moms  :Wave:

----------


## Bahalina-boy

nindot ni MILF

----------


## mich_pink03

*happy mother's day nlng to all momz in the world.. u did a great job!*

----------


## smictague

> nindot ni MILF


eL Ow eL bati lang. haha

----------


## popoy2

milf lageh.hehehe hot momma..asin d.i. napa sad mga goals sa iya personal life muna di pa ready mag.minyo..di pud baya lalim.hehehe

----------


## jheadz

tao ghapon

----------


## xxSTARLIGHT

HAPPY MOTHER's day!!!


let's not be judgmental guys.. anything can happen to anybody anytime, anywhere..
they all have their reasons why they raise their child/ren alone

----------


## ninjatunes

na ANO LANG matod pang vic and joey sa EAT bulaga...hhheheheehehehe....

----------


## YM24

okie ra man sgero :Huh:

----------


## poisontree

tend to judge them at first pero kung huna2xon lisod baya iraise ang bata alone. the emo stress pa lang pod..
pero d man ta angay mosympathize ane nla kay ila mang binuhatan. xcept for rape victims
 :Smiley:

----------


## gamatoy

disgrasyada.........................

----------


## beyee

my hats off to them coz having a kid is not an easy task, i must say... just be a good parent and forever you will be blessed  :smiley:

----------


## KASAAC

...well first thought...kiat pero after a deep thought, its their choice and iI have nothing to do with it, so why sawsaw?

----------


## MrRendezvous

la lang doesnt make any difference i think..

----------


## munkyboi

tanaw nako ana nila kay..same ra walay na usab.. and il mind my own business ...ayaw panghilabot
...

----------


## please_pinangga

di kamao mobalibad!

----------


## dats_me

much happy and i do respect for them....

----------


## Rise Clan "flipdruid"

strong,,,,,,,

----------


## kingkoi

saludo ko...

----------


## legal_cd

people who values true happiness and the essence of family.. coz for a lot of women.. problema raman ang bana... and also they are the true champions....

----------


## syphoon

nganu ni enter...

----------


## jLuspoc

ang uban biktima... 

biktima sa gugmang ga uros  hehehe

----------


## icon_king

HOT MAMA ako tanaw nila  :Smiley:

----------


## bokiratx

akong tan-aw sa manga girls nah naay anak pero dili minyo kay the same sa manga girls nah naay anak pero minyo hehehe

----------


## me_ur_angel2002

Base in my experience,I'd rather not have a husband if instead of giving a good life sa amo anak,bad na nuon..Best example of this is financial support what if dili gyud siya maka work because tapulan so wlay nada..Datu pero mangulata ug asawa,bun og lang ta girl then makita sa anak what kind of life does a child have.Anyway life is a matter of choice,stand for whatever choice you made.Once you stumble,naa pman sad tingali chance to stand up and say I am strong and I know I can do better at that..

----------


## MrRendezvous

babae ra gihapon..hhehe

----------


## pinkavaya

swerte. mao akong tan-aw nila.. there are people nga gusto kaayo nila magka Anak.. mo pay pa og million aron lang maka anak.so i think swerte in so many ways. maka kita sila sa ilang liwat, and naay additional member sa iyang life nga maka say ka nga mo defend jud niya in the future,.

----------


## ceden_yu143

babae gihapon na dapat higugmaon and respetohon....

----------


## coolnezz

single mothers

----------


## dricoy

tanaw nako good for her..kita na cya sa iyang liwat... :Cheesy:

----------


## angelicax

hot mama...

----------


## kpz

singles parents.. boy or girl.. hats off.. it aint an easy job

----------


## therealmacoy

I admire them... being single and a parent a the same time is a herculean task all the more complicated by the stigma that society puts on them... 

I am a single parent and my girfriend is a sigle parent too... I am speaking out of experience, so to speak.

----------


## dKyOrt22

:Thumbs Up:  thumbs up ko ani nila kung wala nila gipabayaan ang ilang anak...

----------


## vahnhelsing

nasipyat jud.. but thats fine.... prove that u cant stand once again...
to the moms, congrats... :Smiley:

----------


## kurdapia.nikki

disgrasyada. HAHAHA
pero depende reasad na.
di lang sad ko mo over criticize  :Cheesy:

----------


## isabel_marie

unsung heroes.. hala hinay hinay diha sa disgrasyada nikki oy.. ma disgrasya gane ka nah!  :smiley:  at least sila naay hinungdan ilang kinabuhi..emuha naa? peace!

----------


## vulture08

ok raman bsta nabiktima lng cla...Pero kung igat2 lng gani MAYRA..

----------


## eljordz

i salute all the single mothers..kay strong sila nga pagkatawo...

----------


## jarson

it is very hard to raise a child on your own. not an easy task at all. i salute you too...

----------


## RheaAbz.

single hot mother...hek!

----------


## nitesky

*responsible single moms are one of the strongest people, emotionally and physically. Despite people judging them of their mistake, calling them disgrasyada and sometimes likened to a common whore, they still managed to stand up and face the world. SO I SALUTE YOU!*

----------


## cellularis

ok ra man na wala man na problema... hot mama ...

----------


## zenbryz

girls japon........................

----------


## Rise Clan "flipdruid"

mga gwapa gihapon,,,,,,

----------


## cebulifer

nothing. so what kung dili minyo. as long as she takes care of her baby properly... a husband is not needed. its nice... but not needed in this day and age.

----------


## ArielLin

for me okay lang. husband is not a necessary. as long as she's a good mother well she's   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## jEiiWhO08

simple.. paangkan. wahha!! pero thumbs up japun ko nila ky wala jd nila gpa.abort..  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## coolguyiam20

ahm..para skoa nindot mn kay mkaxur jud ka nga dli cla baog..
ikw nlng ang problema kung mka.anak baka??ehhehee

----------


## christinay

well, for instance they are the main character on why nahitabo na...

----------


## Soul_Captive

i admire their courage and strength to stand up for the mistakes they have done and the challenges brought about by motherhood despite the absence of a partner for support..it is simply admirable..and kudos to them for making the right moves instead of going through abortion or any other methods..

----------


## UtOkbOlinAO

well for me, its thier choice.. basin ganahan sila nga naay silay anak pero dili lang committed..

----------


## Majoy

mkahunahuna ku ug "ah basin gmahalan ra ug pgpakasal" =D

----------


## Mandygirl

so what? we're living in the 21st century di ba? it's a matter of choice.

----------


## gt_mugen

well with regards to that one; this times kindah accepted by many rather than getting married and having tons of problems......

----------


## pigrah

unfortunate but strong person! 
stand up and be proud!

----------


## freakyvenus

we dont know sa mga reasons y na n ana cla but ok lng.. not a big deal....as long as dey raised well ang baby..  :Smiley:   :Wink:

----------


## vein's mabbit

ukie Lang!!! kLaro au nadis gRasya rana!!!

----------


## nvv21

BULAHAN siya kai nakaanak sia nga wai  bendisyon kaysa nakasal nga wapa jud kaanak ga sge lng ug howat sa siningtan sa kadlawn...

----------


## bolivar1985

i respect them.

----------


## pike

practical and independent

----------


## lick_charlotte

maayu nang ingana kaysa pugsun ug minyu nya dli na diay nila luv an g isa't-isa....having a child is the greatest gift from god, and being a mom is the most difficult job in the world, so hinay2x lang jud... and i salute tanan single moms....keep it up

----------


## inc-pankz

mao nay ge engun ./ . sipyatttttttttthihihih

----------


## c-let.com

uki rmn nah ui? usO nsd nah gud hehehe

----------


## aozora

tao lang gihapon. hehehe...

----------


## raizene

hmmm single mother.................

----------


## nirdle_phogi

Uwagan, biga-on.. Hahah

----------


## nyxgorf

oist nirdle_phogi grabe nasad na imo oi...  :huh:  para nako okay lang... saon man naa nmana.. kaysa katong uban nga gipa abort ang bata..

----------


## charles of lawaan

resulta sa pagka-tanga...pero atleast gi-buhi ang bata!

----------


## crinkle

yep, yep...  :Smiley: 

practical and independent

bwahahaha...

----------


## tanyo

for me mas m admire ko ana mga babae na iya g.buhi iya anak all by herself w/o a husband or boyfrend... they are more stronger than before kay naa na cla experience....

----------


## Cliff702

careless ang babae pero at least responsible siya.  :smiley:

----------


## pael85

mao nay giingon na she loves baby.. but she hate the daddy..

----------


## pOt`pOt

hot mama... .. .

----------


## pael85

blessed mother....

----------


## norwindetalla

mas maayo na mag.careful na sya sa sunod.

----------


## MrsJack

-[topic]-

paspas kaayo!  pero swerte!
..wa pa gani bana, naa na anak!
..ang uban bitaw diha, naa na bana, pero wala jud anak.

har-har-har-har!

----------


## pael85

ganahan mangita ug mobuhi sa iyang anak..

----------


## ducKzKoKoy

strong kay bisag wa cyay bana iya ghapon gbuhi iyang anak!!

----------


## excavator

nindot na wala bana kay heheheee ok na kayu nah

----------


## Angel Sky

superwoman...supermom... :Smiley:

----------


## pOt`pOt

Lu.ag na... .. .

----------


## littlelad

*they are still people na dapat na to irespeto...*

----------


## emcentricity

ok lang, panan aw nako nila kay same rapud sa ubang taw.

----------


## arvinbenitez

they are strong kind of girls...

----------


## psyrille_alphatrix

ako nya na ig abot sa ako baby... I'll be looking at my reflection everyday... 

right now dili man madeny nga daghan pa kaayo "stigma" attached ana nga reputation... but it's about living one day at a time... and plan ahead for my future and baby's future... given the chance I would want to be married too...

pero kung dili pwede, dili pugson... I won't force people to accept who I am... mucompromise nalang and find many reasons to be happy...

----------


## icon_king

ako tanaw ani nila pina angkan....

----------


## organizedchaos

part of ones challenges in life.. who are we to judge them.. it can happen to everyone.. will it be different if ang anak naa sa laki and walay mama? its all in the perception of our country's culture. there are far more harder problems complete families have than single parents..

----------


## ayki

hmmm.. okay ra na nako.. especially if she's trying her best to provide for her child..
pero kon she still acts like single ghapon siya.. cge ghapon ug igat2/kiat.. then, i don't really have a lot of respect for her  :Smiley:

----------


## johnC

maluoy ko..tsk2x..lisud bya na for them

----------


## classicrock

daghan na gyud hing-ani karong panahona naay anak pero way bana..

----------


## Mr. BrokenHearted

pwerting luoya especially katong bata

----------


## rapjanmac

MILF......haha

----------


## bokiratx

k rana basta lang dili niya mapabayaan iyang bata (if she's a good mother)  :smiley:

----------


## cjmagowan

bacn naay rason... OK ra na. They have paid the price and given the chance to start over. it's hard to be with someone if that someone doesn't want to be with you.

----------


## WesBorland

hot mama.. ahaha! ila sad nang binuhatan, may untag kasado na pero ge byaan.. pero di man..

----------


## kenites

mao nay victims of love...

----------


## rAiNe_

biktima sa gugma.

----------


## gomugomu

na wham bam na sila.. pro i salute to those who face the reality and accept their child. ang uban man kay ipa abort man..

----------


## nnixx

> I'd look at them in the same way I look at other people.  They are human beings too and they deserve the same respect I give to other people.



+100 to u bro. whats the difference anyway?

----------


## Hat Trick

^^agree ko yahay gihapon ang uban kay naay child support gidawat gikan sa mga amahan pero majority kay wala jud gadawat..

----------


## Judgement

maluoy ta. tsk3x.

----------


## shiangtao

uso naman na ron ,wa man ta mahimo kung nag kamali sila sa una.. :Smiley: )

----------


## 3rdyboi

ok ra, loves a game of easy come and easy go...

----------


## browniies

naa qy mga kauban nga ing-ani...


mga strong kaayo cla buh kay mkabuhi pa cla bsan wla nay amahan ang bata..


mao nay mama. hahah

----------


## peps

astig ni sila! bolay-og lang gyud ang bana/partner... :Smiley:

----------


## ray2010

sa akong tan-aw.. respetado gihapon.. pero mobarato ra kung more than 3 ang anak unya lain2x ug amahan...

----------


## Rajzh_niX

it varies why that happened....but they are to be respected..not be criticized because wa mn ta kahibaw kung unsa ila giagian ug murag unsa sad ta kalimpyo para tawgon nato cla nga makasasal-on....

----------


## krizitoyness

wala ka agi orientation.. lol

----------


## slidingdoors

akong tanaw nila kay SINGLE MOM cla..... :Smiley:

----------


## orochimaru700

kuan... nagtilaw2x lng, unya na disgrasya man... mao na... hehehe

----------


## peps

> it varies why that happened....but they are to be respected..not be criticized because wa mn ta kahibaw kung unsa ila giagian ug murag unsa sad ta kalimpyo para tawgon nato cla nga makasasal-on....


agree ko bro..

----------


## Klave

Strong people...

Though fact na this is one of the many paths that surprisingly a lot of women take.

Added pa gyud sa mga loser na guys ilang naagian...really...

how do these guys call themselves men?

Lisud baya na mga pips, kasagaran ana nila kay luoy au, they think that everyone is looking down on them for their predicament.

----------


## psyrille_alphatrix

^^ that's why these women need to be strong... to face those judgmental people...

----------


## rOv_rOv

unxay tan.aw nku? tao japon...  nothings wrong with that...  :Cheesy:

----------


## mosende

milf na bay

----------


## annerhexian

you are what you are.... so need to be respected as a person....

----------


## missyangrabaya

niya unsa man inyo pag tan aw nako? lols  :Smiley: 

bitaw. agree ko diri

----------


## jomzkie23

*nana diay ka baby yang?? wel, for me,, i think its cool.. daghan ko kaila nga naay mga anak pero kanang sexy japon kau maski naa nay anak, ohhlala,, hehehe*

----------


## stew_griff

very strong ang kasagaran ani nila, maski wa partner kaya ayu nila.. saludo!

----------


## poisontree

lisod ilang naagian. pero mao mana na path ilang gichoose. it happens most of the time tungod sa irresponsibility. (unless gi-rape or choice). i hope they'd learn and be responsible sa ilang mga babies.

know people na gitago ang anak para mas taas ang market value. boo!

----------


## mybuuz

kung kausa ra nadisgrasya, okay ra siguro pero kung lapas na ug duha murag tinuyoan na.
maka-less ug respect knowing nga wala sila nakat-on sa ilang sayop.\
but then, we are not to judge other people.

----------


## AntitaniC

more mature..... but not all though..

there were still some who wants  more babies.. lol

----------


## groundwork

hurot jud ako believe ninyo and ayaw lagi padala sa atik.

btaw woi dli pud ni lalim woi. saludo jud mi.

----------


## phink_devil

saludo kO ani nLa.. kna kng ma kaya nila ng dli mag salig sa parents..  :i am not worthy:  jUd koh..

----------


## choc

i see them as strong women...
they could have aborted their children para makalikay sa kaulaw og kalisod but they chose not to and pursue the pregnancy without their boneless partners miskig kabaw sila nga muagi jud sila og tumang kalisod

----------


## paparoy

hmmmm...girls ra japon.tan.aw ra man kaha..gawas kung unsay ikasulti ninyo...

----------


## bungot25

tan aw nako? HOT Momma! unsa pa man diay?

----------


## koryo

Mao na hinung dan sa dont ba, stop ba, dont stop ba.... heheeh

----------


## brigs

mao na ang gitawag ug pina angkan...pero bilib ko ani nga pag ka babae kay ok ra gyud nila nga basag wla bana kay unsa on man daw na ang bana kong badlongon lang...^_^

----------


## agong357

ok lang taw ra gihapon na cla dili angay e discriminate

----------


## winly_ang_batang_bronsy

> ok lang taw ra gihapon na cla dili angay e discriminate


yeah right dili jud angay e discriminate kay tawo ra baya ta pwde jud masayop. ang kasaypanan mao nay nakapahimo natong tawo. hehehe ana lang.

----------


## Three Roses

Para nako thats so very hot. Haha  :Cheesy:

----------


## ramzeners

Looy lng ta...

Nasayop pili ug lake.


Daghana rba ing.ani dri sa Cebu, apil na akong auntie ani..



*+INNOCENTE+*

----------


## LAPA

akong tan-aw nila kai mga pinaangkan.. mura noh? mura jud..  :Cheesy:

----------


## brownpride

ako sa tan.awn bro ha! haha

----------


## lord

tama jud ka brad lapa.. pina angkan.. nasayop lang ba ... unexpected na nahitabo. peru naa man pud uban  na ganahan lang ug magpa.liwat..

----------


## Barakutang

aahahahahahahh!

----------


## lifebook11

unsa man kung pina ankan? at least they had the courage to raise the kid. di pareho sa uban nga ipakuha. and di sila pareho sa ila kapartner nga namuti ang itlog and nidagan,

----------


## s3xyp1nk

sakto dyud ka lifebook..
mas ganahan pa kog naa kog bata kaysa naa koy bana..

uso naman pud run ang magpa anak lang  :Cheesy:  specially sa working ladies..

----------


## rom69erz

naay uban babaye nga mosugot lang cla naay baby but dili ganahan ug commitment sa laki. ok ra nila whether mo support ang amahan or dili basta ang importante naay anak. bati man gud ni pagtan-aw sa karaang panahon... mao gitawag ug kagustuhan  :Cheesy:  pero katong disgrasya gyud nga wala sa plano, wala lang to kapugong sa mainitong pagbati  :Smiley:

----------


## rAiNe_

> sakto dyud ka lifebook..
> mas ganahan pa kog naa kog bata kaysa naa koy bana..
> 
> uso naman pud run ang magpa anak lang  specially sa working ladies..


plus 1 ko ani beh..
ok ra na ui.. soemtimes masayop man jud nang tawo..
pero dapat lesson learned nanah.. di nanah usbon,..
di na himuong hobby bah..lol

----------


## s3xyp1nk

hehehe,,wala nasayop raine..
ganahan lang dyud naay anak,,pero di nahan naay bana.

----------


## Kurei_bluflamed

hehehe.. kasagaran ako nkit.an so far... hot moms....

----------


## Saga

inahan....  :Wink:

----------


## Mr_NicePrice

tao ra japon that needs to be respected  :Smiley:

----------


## FAQ

Nothing but a fellow human being. DUH!

----------


## s3xyp1nk

akong tan-aw gani kay,,di diay baug, maka anak man!
ang pait kung wa dyud.

----------


## mybuuz

okay ra na uy, don't judge single moms. mostly nila kay outgoing, partgoers, adventurous....but responsible.

----------


## freak_on_a_leash

way problema basta kamao mudiskarte

----------


## cassiopeia

nganu diayg wai bana nya nai anak? ang angay pangutana unsai tanaw ninyo sa laki nga gidaganan ang nabuntisan?

----------


## hardy2898

ok ra, ok nlng diay  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:

----------


## Muerte

i see them the same way as i see mothers who have husbands.

----------


## ate mia

Maka ingon ko na swerte sila bisan man walay bana. Maypa gani siya naay anak. Ako nga naay bana wala man gani baby  :Sad:

----------


## ohohoy

girl lng ghapon, alangan kong ma boy, joke..

----------


## ohohoy

btaw okay nah, no probs..

----------


## SPRINGFIELD_XD_40

Normal human beings ra gihapon . Same as those mga naay anak na dili minyo , mga minyo na walay anak , mga walay anak n dili minyo etc .

----------


## fp.imbaness

luoy ang anak, di kompleto ang family  :Sad:

----------


## koralstratz

Unsay akong tan-aw sa mga single mothers?   

biktima ni sila sa mga irresponsible nga partners (ang amahan sa ilang anak) dapat unta ang lalake man gyud ang first most nga mag ensure nga dili sa ma mabdos ang babaye kun dili pa sila ready for such responsibility. Pwede ra gud unta na mag contraceptives (condom) para likay sa pregnancy kun dili pa gusto mangasawa.

----------


## cjmagowan

> Unsay akong tan-aw sa mga single mothers?   
> 
> biktima ni sila sa mga irresponsible nga partners (ang amahan sa ilang anak) dapat unta ang lalake man gyud ang first most nga mag ensure nga dili sa ma mabdos ang babaye kun dili pa sila ready for such responsibility. Pwede ra gud unta na mag contraceptives (condom) para likay sa pregnancy kun dili pa gusto mangasawa.


sakto jud ka bro...

sala pud na nla ngano na.ingon ana na cla... pero naa nman jud na. wa na jud lain mahimo, dawaton nlng jud... mao may reyalidad.. mga tao sad na cla nga kinahanglan sad nato sabton ug higugmaon.

----------


## roinuj10189

bilib ko sa mga single moms kai nabuhi nilag inusara ilang mga anak.....
for me, mas nindot nuon nang single parent ka kaysa naay partner...di naka maghuna-huna sa imu partner, mafocus pa nimu tanan nimu attention sa imung anak...

----------


## JezzyCalm

akong tan-aw? fighter!

----------


## orvillejoy

strong and bilib ko nila kay nakaya nila og buhi iya anak nga nag enosayara and they are HOT> believe me HOT ahhaha

----------


## kenites

Victims of love na sila

----------


## _hizuka_

> Unsay Tanaw Ninyo Sa Mga Girls Nga Naa Nay Anak Pro Dii Minyo?


igat, nawung og ****... tanawa ang resulta buntis! .. igat man gud... igat diri igat didto... cge lang pasangil sa mama nga overtime or naay project gibuhat pero ang gibuhat diay na project kay bata na diay igat...

----------


## FrozenBoi

ok rman.... babae man ghapon cla... na sipyatan rman cla ug 9 months load....

----------


## SPRINGFIELD_XD_40

> igat, nawung og ****... tanawa ang resulta buntis! .. igat man gud... igat diri igat didto... cge lang pasangil sa mama nga overtime or naay project gibuhat pero ang gibuhat diay na project kay bata na diay igat...


Sure ka ana sulti nimo ? Pwede man pod mag INIGAT ang babayng minyo ug labaw sa tanan mas manyak pa nimo mga babay kasado pod .

----------


## Sol_Itaire

huh ma shock man sad ta diri oi heheh

let's stop judging. it's none of our business. let's mind our own boring lives hehehe.

----------


## reginakrys

kuan, fertile.. haha bitaw, okay lng man dli minyo basta naninguha to be a good mother sa iyang anak..

----------


## Aydukaduka Uy

mao nay gitawag nga single mom

----------


## mr.romantic

dey have fun..cgro before,.nasobrahan and trying to be a strong woman coz dey've learned der lesson

----------


## ~aveen~

they made a mistake or basin choice nila magpaka-single mom...we don't have the right to judge...tao rapud bia nah sila...and besides mas grabeh ilang sacrifice ana...

----------


## phil8s

bro, unsa pasabot anang unsai tanaw sa  mga girls nga naa nai anak unya d minyo? unsai mn nga aspect ang buot nmu ipasabot?

----------


## Tre

disgrasya sa kapalaran tawn na cla dli bya unta na cla gusto ana usaun man mao man jud ang ila kapalaran...

----------


## _hizuka_

> Sure ka ana sulti nimo ? Pwede man pod mag INIGAT ang babayng minyo ug labaw sa tanan mas manyak pa nimo mga babay kasado pod .


kanang mga minyo nga igat mao nang mga klaseng igat nga nawung og o10 ...  :cheesy:

----------


## taurustippy

..luoy pud cla..

----------


## smictague

> kanang mga minyo nga igat mao nang mga klaseng igat nga nawung og o10 ...


waaaaaaaaa dmd. .grabeha ka harsh. heheheh

----------


## Chedot

Sorry if O.T. but I think somewhat ma relate gihapon sa single parent.

Naa single mom. The father of her child kay minyo na daan. The mom is 20 yrs na ron and ang naka angkan kay 40 years old and married daan with 3 kids na. 

Before gipuyo sa laki ang girl kay buntis man lagi (the girl did not know na minyo daan ang laki).
Pagkasakop na sa asawa sa laki na naay siyay gipuyo na buntis, gisulong sa asawa ang girl.
Mao to nagbuwag ang laki ug ang girl. That time ang bata was 1 year old na.

After a year, a girl nakauyab ug lain guy. The guy marries the girl. The guy loves her and the child bisan dili iya anak. Before sila nag pakasal, ang girl told his new husband na wala ang amahan diri sa pinas kay abroad daw and wala na magpakita ug nagsupport sa bata. The guy works here in cebu and his wife, the girl, continued her studies at a university sa Surigao city.

Now, naay nireport sa iya husband na ang amahan sa bata (which is katong minyo na laki) wala diay sa abroad but naa ra sa Surigao City and working at a government agency ug magbisitahan sa bata ug nagsuporta. 

Nasakitan ang iya husband nganu wala magsulti iya wife ug tinood. Although she assured him na ang bata ra daw ang tuyo sa laki. To clear things, her husband wants to talk sa amahan sa bata pero iya wife dili musugot and threatened him na makigbuwag siya kung buhaton sa iya husband ang makigstorya sa laki. 

Guol kaayo iya husband. Because the husband loves her and her child, wala nalang buhata sa husband ug gituman na lang niya ang gusto sa iya wife na dili makig istorya sa laki. 

Her husband might be a laughing stock among his peers kay ang iya asawa daw sige bomba sa amahan sa bata kay sige man gihapon sila kita sa girl.

ka-weird noh?

----------


## Tre

dli nato cla ma blame sayu cla nag bega...

----------


## epoaxlan

tinouray lng malouy ko kay i know d lalim magmabdos or mag asikaso sa bata nga walay partner..

----------


## neurain

wala ra...kai tao raman sad cya nya waman ko kabaw kon unsa rason y nahimo cya dalagang ina

----------


## Sol_Itaire

> Sorry if O.T. but I think somewhat ma relate gihapon sa single parent.
> 
> Naa single mom. The father of her child kay minyo na daan. The mom is 20 yrs na ron and ang naka angkan kay 40 years old and married daan with 3 kids na. 
> 
> Before gipuyo sa laki ang girl kay buntis man lagi (the girl did not know na minyo daan ang laki).
> Pagkasakop na sa asawa sa laki na naay siyay gipuyo na buntis, gisulong sa asawa ang girl.
> Mao to nagbuwag ang laki ug ang girl. That time ang bata was 1 year old na.
> 
> After a year, a girl nakauyab ug lain guy. The guy marries the girl. The guy loves her and the child bisan dili iya anak. Before sila nag pakasal, ang girl told his new husband na wala ang amahan diri sa pinas kay abroad daw and wala na magpakita ug nagsupport sa bata. The guy works here in cebu and his wife, the girl, continued her studies at a university sa Surigao city.
> ...


bagay tong 20 year-old and 40 year-old. pareho silang mga bakakon.

----------


## Tirong-say

Luoy gyud,
pero wala man pud siya maluoy sa iyang kaugalingon,
naa na siyay bana, balik pa gyud siya adtong minyo na,
maorag tinuyoan na na dili na gyud na sipyat.

----------


## dandan68

gusto nila ila gibuhat ang dili nila gusto kanang ma disgrasya sila,nya ang uban man kay di ipaibot kay lami man...dahhh...buntis..hahaha

----------


## dandan68

looy nga kataw anan nga suko......nganung ni enter....

----------


## jorge marlon

kuan looy tan aw..then makathink ka nga "pde paman ni siya,kung wala nakatag.iya"

----------


## topz92

mga biga2 sa pagka ihas nga gi byaan sa laki  :Smiley:

----------


## topz92

mga kaluluuy nga nailad ug nagpa ilad sa biga

----------


## jaez

> suwayan nako nga manganak pero way bana.. ingnon lang nya tamo kung unsay akong opinyon ha?


need help?

----------


## jaez

> mga kaluluuy nga nailad ug nagpa ilad sa biga


 
my friend, you are talking without knowing.

----------


## jaez

> bagay tong 20 year-old and 40 year-old. pareho silang mga bakakon.


 
paita, wla man unta siyay responsibilidad kay walay pa silay anak. ako ani sibat oi.

----------


## [Avenging PIRANHA]

victims of love nganong ni enter? hahahaha  :Cheesy:

----------


## rku_funky

tawag ana nila.... DANGHAG! CARELESS!..... wa mag huna2x sa ugma

----------


## inxss4

Girls like these are common nowadays.I look at them as very optimistic about life that in spite of what they had been going through their lives they can still stand up and view life in a very different way which is good because in life you cannot correct a mistake by committing another.

----------


## banban...^_^

> tawag ana nila.... DANGHAG! CARELESS!..... wa mag huna2x sa ugma


mao jud... sakto kay ni...

nagbaha na ing.ani dri sa pinas...

----------


## cassiopeia

> sooooo?, unsa man d.i kung way bana?
> Way gamit ang bana kung di man gihapon katabang nimo, may pa mag inusara nlang im ra self ug im baby im hunahunaon  
> way hasol!


koreeeeeeeeeeeeek!

----------


## cassiopeia

tao rman gihapon na sila. yes,nasipyat sila but unsaon mana nimo ug pagbuot jud na sa ginoo nga mgka baby sila? icondemn jud diay? you are soooooooo old fasyon.

----------


## danver2099

sa kanta pa ni Beyonce, mao ni sila ang gitawag nga "Independent Women"

----------


## maddox_pitt

okay lang... daghan man koy kaila na ing ani... namalas lang jud sila sa lovelife pero swerte kay nay anak....

----------


## JeKeRo

Luuy. Labi na dli dawaton sa maguwang sa babay ang baby.

----------


## Psychopathia

babae gihapon pero nasayop sa lalake nga gipili hahaha..

----------


## angel_thea89

@funky.. ur so mean ha...  

dili lang pud nato sila e.judge oi.. basin ug nasayup lang jud or unsa.. ilaha pud na.. basta lang kay kamao sila mo amping sa ilang anak.. no matter walay papa nga nag supporta..

----------


## endlessknight

Some relationships fail, some relationships succeed. The truth is, some people can't handle situations where a child is concerned. Kudos to those who have raised their children alone. It's not easy raising a kid. Maglisod man gani usahay nga duha mo, unsa pa kaha kung usa, di ba? Kinsa man ang danghag or bulok? Ang babae nga gapadako sa anak o ang lalake nga nibiya?

Kung maayong laki gyud ka, ngano imo man talikdan imong responsibilidad, di ba?

----------


## Scott Bernard

Mga hot momma...  :cool:  makapa turn on, especially the young and pretty ones.

----------


## chekading

brave cla...mskan wa cla menyoe sa laki ila jpun gipa buhi ang bata..
maluoy q ug samot q maglagot sa mga laki...
mga laking wai au puro ra palame....

----------


## bhaiken

> _
> 
> >>> mga girl na nabiktima sa usa ka bakakon ug magpa asang dila.. But para naku okey rana sila. Datz life.. Ug ge love naq ang type na girl nga in.ana, mao na akong minyu.an
>  "some answers 
> 
> _



________________

----------


## bhaiken

> _
> 
> >>>wait a minute..
> Ato ning klaruhon, ug unsa manjud ang point diri.
> First. Ang title sa topic kay "unsay tanaw ninyo sa mga
> girls nga naa nay anak pro dii
> minyo?"
> second. "any comment?"
> ---sa ako lang navantayan, nganung naabot naman ang uban ug pandaot najud sa mga laki. (specialy girls) ato lang unta e level ang situation to make it fair..
> ...



________________

----------


## yiennahs

single mom

----------


## Judgement

gi.una ang biga..nganu ni enter..

----------


## moz_k2

calling them names doesn't make you a better person
its hard to raise a child, much harder if you're single parent

----------


## bhaiken

> _
> 
> >>>kung tutu.usin mga laki ang sad.an kay wa mu control sa mga babayeng humok ug ilong.
> 
> 
> _



________________

----------


## [eLaine]

wala lang. unsa diay naa ana.? hehehehe naa na clai mga angels..ka cute ra ana  :Smiley:

----------


## j0dz

oki rah - kaysa magminyo sila nya labad ra sa ulo ila makuha.. besides, marriage is not the solution if you happen to impregnate a woman.

----------


## sugbuana

strong women  :Smiley:

----------


## darryl

ok lang naman no prob

----------


## Dee_Dee

single parent sila.

----------


## mio

Babae gihapon  :Cheesy:

----------


## bowee

survivor...........

----------


## Morcego

sama sa gingon ni sugbuana "strong women"

----------


## halon1301

package deal

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

Wa man tingali problema ana. Bilib gali ko ana nila kay lisod baya nang magpadako og anak samot if bata pa. Dako kay nang sacrifice kay instead mag-laag2x og maglingaw2x. Di na sila ka-basta2x kay naa na silay dakong responsibility.  :Smiley:

----------


## nortz

chicks japon tan.awn  :Smiley:

----------


## STRANGER

ila sad na katungod nga dili cla mag awg ug bana paanak ra. naa sad ko ini nga set amo gihapon family naa cyay bibanahan nga kasado unya karon livin2 nalang cla dayon ang anak gi use sad ang family name sa ila father para daw dili maulawan cla. ambot gi unsa to nila sa birth certificate kung releasan ba cla.

----------


## tearz777

free ang trophy hehehehe

----------


## THE KID

hot mama...............

----------


## STRANGER

> Wa man tingali problema ana. Bilib gali ko ana nila kay lisod baya nang magpadako og anak samot if bata pa. Dako kay nang sacrifice kay instead mag-laag2x og maglingaw2x. Di na sila ka-basta2x kay naa na silay dakong responsibility.


agree pud ko ini. sa mga baji rapud nga nagtultul nga nagbuhi sa ilang anak ug tarong.

----------


## tingwaltz

Luoy sab sila oi. ang uban, biktima sila sa pasalig sa lalaki. 
maimagine lang nku unsa kalisod pagpadako ug bata na ikaw ra usa labi na karn panahuna na mahatag nimu ang panginahanglanon sa bata.
Sa mga single mom nga naningkamot na mapadako nila ilang anak nga tarong bilib gyud ko ninyo.
Naa man gud uban na ang anak byaan2x nlng, iresponsable na pagkainahan.
Looy ang bata kay inosente kaayo tawn.

----------


## STRANGER

labaw free kaayo. so para di cla maanakan di mag RH-BILL cla.

----------


## legal_cd

know what she really wants in life.. meaning she needs a kid and not a husband -- ingon akong kumpare na mas maayo daw na kay ma train paman ang bata

----------


## jumper_stage

pala gg na sila

----------


## princess_21

ok ra basta ky wa niya gipakuha ang bata kana nalang daan bilib nako ana

----------


## b1 huck

babae ra gihapon akong pagtan-aw... why man?

----------


## peewee_toot

ok ra na oi. akong mama ky ing ana mn...

----------


## sgrnim

mama sang.heheheh..joke..strong...

----------


## khenj007

they're just plainy girls who are not married that have children. di mn cguro ta dpat mu judge nila oi. wa sd bia ta kabaw sa story or whatever.

----------


## lifestyleevents

ok rana kaysa mag drugs

----------


## j-RoLD

See, that's the problem with our culture—being judgmental to the lives of others.  If naa siyay anak, so?  Just my two cents.

----------


## jakobe_04

ok ra kaau na sila nako..labi na nang naninguha jud tawn para mabuhi og mapadako ilang mga anak.daghan kong kauban sa work nga single moms and i salute them!

feeling gani nako kay ma single mom pud ko in the future.. :Smiley:

----------


## iang

im 1 of them... im very happy n proud of my daughter. i dont care unsa sulti sa uban coz dli man cla nag pa sweldo nko n honor student pa gyud ako anak n pretty kaayo. n she's my best frnd....

----------


## Big_Nito

No problem with me. Sometimes, sh#t happens in life... Naa man pud gud uban guys mgpaasa ra sa mga girls... Pero naa puy uban girls, patara lng pud... The bottom line is, the heart of the person...

----------


## code_blue

That means she's a full grown woman esp if she's a better single parent, regardless of the absence of a husband

----------


## monrose29

hot.... :Smiley:  mama... :Cheesy: ... hehehe

----------


## anramari

extra ordinary women! I salute you guys!

----------


## Big_Nito

> im 1 of them... im very happy n proud of my daughter. i dont care unsa sulti sa uban coz dli man cla nag pa sweldo nko n honor student pa gyud ako anak n pretty kaayo. n she's my best frnd....


im happy for u sis!!!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## monrose29

believe gyud ko ane nila...mama na papa pa gyud and wala mag salig sa father sa baby bah kanang move-on gyud and ta-as no-o....

one of my weakness kaning mga ni agi og kalisud sa life coz kong sa kutsilyo pa hait na ka ayo...dali ra nimo maka sabot kay experienced na ka ayo when it comes sa mga problema...

unlike sa uban girls nga gamay problema mag ino-e dayon...abtan pakag siyam2x mag cge ask og sorry..gamay issue dak-on... basta ambot oi... :Cheesy:  hehehehe..

----------


## bahiista

akong tanaw ani nila kay mama japon, di gyud ni sila ma papa...saludo ko ani nila. bisag asa nimo dadon nga gubat maka barog ni sila, pwera lang makakita ug kalit ug okok kay maka syagit gyud.

labaw sa tana akong tanaw ani nila kay hot labi na ug dili cold  :Cheesy:

----------


## scarletters

okay rmana ingun ana...cool mom ke inig dako sa anak pde pa sla maka jam2..ehehe

ang bati lang kon di xa kabaw mo alaga sa iya anak...
pareha sako older sis makasapot usahay ke ang katag sa iya anak maponta sa ko room sahay..

dman enaf na nafeel nla ang sakit sa pagpanganak..
dey should grow up like with their child..

----------


## Big_Nito

Kasagarang single mom kay hot mama man jud... Kinsa gud intawon guys mangatik ug maayo or mgpantasya ug maayo sa mga bati ug nawong... Lol... :Tongue:

----------


## budoyski

hot mama!... :Cheesy:

----------


## Fri13th

tao ra japon ako tan-aw nila, they deserve to respected and treated well just like everyone else.  :Smiley:

----------


## nealotol

ok ra atleast nahalin sila ug ilang gibuhi iyang anak,,

----------


## yudaz

hmmmmmm great mom xa... and maybe victims of love hehe

----------


## tuffie09

@TS imong name maoy answer  :Cheesy: 

pero bowdown ko aning mga single mom,  :Wink:

----------


## aldrin89

sus kung pwede palang single dad ba... hehehe. ok rman na walay blema... basta ang rason kay tarong sad.

----------


## centme

akong tan-aw nila kay mga babaye nga kugihan og kaya mo barog nga sila ra...MISS INDEPENDENT that's why i love them

----------


## DeathFox

Hmmm.... 
ahahahaaha

ahahahahahaha

dumb girls  :Cheesy:

----------


## jeurgend

ok lang pero kana lang 1 pay anak,.. kana cya murag nag lungot2x pana ug bana if bigaon pero if dili murag duha2x pana ug lalaki.. hadlok ma biyaan balik.. :P

----------


## rjje

payter.  :Cheesy:

----------


## Michael Medallo

ok raman nako. 

as long as responsible siya sa pag buhi sa iya anak..

----------


## dearlabe

Mga Mommies :Smiley:

----------


## Chedot

My last love was a single mom. Duha jud imo dapat panggaon, ang baby ug ang mommy. 

Nagkabuwag mi kay naa mga misunderstandings nahitabo. Pero hangtod karon her child calls me daddy ched .

----------


## rakshasi

STRONG!!! Very strong.....

----------


## prestige

Disgrasyada.. Single mom..  :Smiley:

----------


## luke0917

> Hmmm.... 
> ahahahaaha
> 
> ahahahahahaha
> 
> dumb girls


dli sad oi..

----------


## BiKho

saludo ko ana nila...they're strong!!!

----------


## jumper_stage

sila kanang mga gitawag og wakwak og kikik

----------


## JcBoY

Depende sa sitwasyon, but I usually look at them as Victims. Biktima sila sa ilang pagka-agresibo ug pagka-adventurous o biktima sila sa sobrang pagsalig sa mga tam-is nga mga pasalig. Naa man pud daghan babaye kusog manintal unya kay daghan man pud maayo manimhot, Patay ka sakspan gyud ka sa mga abtik! Busa kamo mga babaye be modest in dress and be clever in dealing with the opposite ***. Mas maayo pa inyo padutlan ug love una ang lalaki kay sa kamo una madutlan sa lalaki kay usually the guys are only after s3x, so be very extra careful!

----------


## Untrue

Maluoy mn ko mo tan-aw ana nila. Unsaon sad lagi mga babaye magpabilangkad man sad ug naay gwapo nga lalake. Pareho ra sad na sa laki oi nangita'g lami.

----------


## antijustin

biktima rani sila...naa sad koi experience ani 3 years ago...akong gf atu kay single mom which is 31 years old(11 years amug gap) pero it does not stop us from sharing our love...basta ipafeel lang nimo sa gurl nga love nimo siya..unfortunately nagkabuwag mi cause of misunderstading sa side sa ako pamilya(which are close minded)...tsk tsk.. 

mabuhay ni silang mga klase nga babaye...sign of a strong and responsible person..

----------


## legal_cd

> they're just plainy girls who are not married that have children. di mn cguro ta dpat mu judge nila oi. wa sd bia ta kabaw sa story or whatever.


sakto jud kaU.. thumbs up... mas mo admire pa gali ta nila coz gi kaya na sila ra.

----------


## polarisvenus

so :Huh: ? it's their life to live. one should never judge most specially if you don't know the circumstances they've been into. some are  actually strong women who were able to raise their own kid even w/o the support of those irresponsible guys who juz spread their semen around...pardon me for the word

----------


## polarisvenus

> Hmmm.... 
> ahahahaaha
> 
> ahahahahahaha
> 
> dumb girls


 

huh! not all are dumb...so judgemental of you

----------


## LadyInBed

biktima sa gugma..

----------


## blitzroy

ang akong tanaw ani kay heroine ni cla..

----------


## joninho

at least they kept the baby alive and how they do it-no partner, and the eyes of everyone around them giving them bad looks, is no easy feat.
guilty ko sa kanang mangjudge nila before pero katong nahappen na ni sa ako friend nya i knew her story, i began to understand and give more respect to the girl. kitang mga lalaki igo ra mutusok nya humana. ang babae maghuwat pa intawn ug 9months.. tsk

pero sa katong wala pay anak... think it over before you decide :Thumbs Up:

----------


## ulyrich

> biktima sa gugma..


yes this is true.. luoy paminawn but thats how love moves.

----------


## DeathFox

> huh! not all are dumb...so judgemental of you


or you just in denial kay naa kay kaila na butol na bayi  :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:

----------


## jrcavs

All can commit mistakes, but still they deserve to be treated the same way with everybody else..

----------


## nio1234

para nako okay raman wala man koy care ana, kay wala man gyud ta kabalo unsay nahitabo nila... mao na nga dili ta mag judge..

----------


## mai138

*wa ruh...taw gihapon nga naa nai kaliwat!*

----------


## chihuahua

imal ghapon......in short hot momma......

----------


## tophat

siempre .. NANAY

----------


## clidim

ma suya ang impotent nga dili ka anak. .nice ang naa anak basta lang if magtuga2x kag panganak maka hatag ka og nice life sa imo anak

----------


## walker

to quote mr joey de leon : ang tawag dyan ay "NA-ANO" lang .. :Lipsrsealed:

----------


## mobskill69

nagpadala sa ilad gud..xD

----------


## herbhoy

tan.awon lng...i dont have position to judge..

----------


## yudaz

tanan naay Purpose.... woohoooo

----------


## Lady-L

GIRLS gihapon... dman cla mahimong lalake kung wala cla'y bana... i find them strong & independent woman, being a mother is the biggest role on earth but they stand it w/o a husband that's really great... i salute all the mother's in the world especially sa mga walay bana.

----------


## polarisvenus

> or you just in denial kay naa kay kaila na butol na bayi


hope you'll give due respect to those girls. some of them are just victims, some choose to have a kid even w/o a husband around. some might be dumb enough to listen and believe those lousy guys. this might happen to someone close to you or someone you know, and you'll understand that they need our respect and understanding w/o passing judgement.

----------


## yiennahs

they made me realize that i am lucky and that i still have the chance to live a life that I want to have,
that I still have time to think over those things I want to pursue and grab those opportunities that comes in my way,
they are practical reminder for me to be grateful of every day
 :Wink:

----------


## jumper_stage

mga biktima sa mga laki nga mapahimuslanon

----------


## james_ezril

for me definitely HOT!!! :Cheesy:

----------


## xoedz

Kudos to all the Ladies nga naay anak pro dli minyo or no husband but wla pasagdi ilang mga anak.  Pwera nalang sa mga gibiyaan ilang anak.  

Salamat sa akong inatay (ina-tatay) nga wa mi pasagdi.  :smiley:  you rock!

----------


## thinKingMan

bilib ko nila...naka padaku sila sa ilang anak nga wlay bana.

----------


## DeathFox

> hope you'll give due respect to those girls. some of them are just victims, some choose to have a kid even w/o a husband around. some might be dumb enough to listen and believe those lousy guys. this might happen to someone close to you or someone you know, and you'll understand that they need our respect and understanding w/o passing judgement.


yeah, they were victimized coz they were stupid >_>

ahahahahah

----------


## cebu de oro ads supply

not all of them! others think that its ok na naay bb na way husband,coz sa mga situation karon na magmenyo pero cge ug away....ok raman na single mom at least naay liwat. hahaha.victim coz of inosente pa.others curiousity....

----------


## blair

Ahhm, sa akong tan-aw. Kinahanglan gyud dili magpa ilad ang mga laki  :Cheesy:

----------


## Daiquiri

Bilib ko nila, labi na sa mga single mothers nga wala gyud pasagdii ang ilang mga baby. Do hope nga dili lain ang pag tan aw sa mga uban taw nila kay taw raman pud sila plus sila ang victim so so so. kadtu lang.

----------


## ScoOobY

nnnaa man gud uban ganahan nga dle man minyo pero magpaangkan lng. mas nindut kuno

----------


## Scott Bernard

NAa jud uban bisan single moms, pero HOT lang gehapon...  :Thumbs Up: 

Damn it!!!  :wink:

----------


## musicalsuite

admirable,living a life without a man though she would long for someone who is strong enough to lean on.

----------


## masakiton

girl nga naay anak pero dili minyo = mother  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## DeathFox

> admirable,living a life without a man though she would long for someone who is strong enough to lean on.


yeah, whatever they think that makes them able to sleep at night is ok by me ^_^

----------


## DeathFox

> NAa jud uban bisan single moms, pero HOT lang gehapon... 
> 
> Damn it!!!


pero mura pud chicharong bulaklak na ang sa silong ^_^

----------


## freak_on_a_leash

mao nay giingon nga productive brad

----------


## kreik101

single mom. just like my younger sister.
Its their fault though, mu sulod sila sa usa ka butang nya naay na porma so they have to face it.
Ang ako lang sungog sa iya, ngano wa jud ga gamit ug condom. =))
wa pa ko kita sa uyab kay di ganahan si mama. ^^

----------


## Scott Bernard

Take note, mao na ge ingon, they have to carry the burden and responsibilities as one. Dili raman puros lang lami2x ang life gud.

But, dili man tanan ha, pero naay uban nga sobra ka warak sa unang batan on pa, bisan kinsa lang ang tira. Then if ma buntis na then naanay anak, mag handom2x pa nga maayo unta naay makipag minyo niya ug tarong, serious ug responsible nga lalaki...  :shocked: 

Dili ba unfair, sa side natong mga lalaki?  :Eek:

----------


## joninho

> NAa jud uban bisan single moms, pero HOT lang gehapon... 
> 
> Damn it!!!



HAHA. naa man niy abbrev na term ani. :Cheesy:

----------


## kajrot1

pero reality wise d man sad ingnon minus kung naa na baby ang nakaFaet lng ikaw pay mo alaga sa bata even if dili na gikan nimo ^_^ hehe

----------


## desperada

single mom here and im proud of it..got a husband before and now marriage is legally terminated na..got no support from him bisan usa ka daku..pero instead mag mokmok and magpa ka bitter sa life..gi kaya nako nga mo barog to give my kid a better a life..with prayer and determination kaluoy sa Dios nka pa eskwela ko sa akong anak sa "exclusive school nga karon dili na",nahatag nko ang iyang mga panginahanglon,nga walay amahan nga gisaligan..

I much prefer to be a single mom rather than naay laki sa kinabuhi nga wala puy silbi,rather than intact tuod mi pero harap harapan kang giboang..Proud ko coz i never thought nga ing ani diay ko ka strong nga pagka tao..coz tanang klase nga kalisod naagian na nako..pero alive and kicking japon ko...

----------


## jpbro

if ang babae ang d gnahan mkigminyo , SIGURISTA na sila, d sila nahan mag minyo na wlay klaro ang laki or d pa sila stable, basin unya duha pa iya palamunon,ang bana ug iya anak.
pero naay uban, ang laki  pud ang muatras kay wla silay sure sa bayi , basin na disgrasya lang ug d jd sila nahan sa bayi.

----------


## Angle of Louis RN,MN

unsay tan.aw nko?.. Hmm..  A woman with a new responsibilities in life... Sa uban, ang ilang tan.aw.. Pinaangkan!.. Plain and simple..

----------


## nio1234

okay raman... tao ra gihapon..

----------


## xDarkSyndrome

> I'd look at them in the same way I look at other people.  They are human beings too and they deserve the same respect I give to other people.



Idola. Kani sad ako.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## gunsky

A girl who needs someone reliable to help her raise her family.

----------


## BSIT_KO_BAI

iron will...
may nlng ni cla ky ila gibuhi ang naa sa sulod sa ilang tiyan kaysa sa uban ng gipaabort... :Shocked:

----------


## xevera

brave to face the challenges in life

----------


## fMcC

Raising a family is difficult enough. But it's even more difficult for single mothers struggling to make ends meet. They don't need more obstacles. They need more opportunities. - Bill Richardson 

 :Thumbs Up:  to all Single Moms ..  :Smiley:

----------


## ulyrich

veyga ra oyaak sis

----------


## ladynes

prehas ra na cla nko saona.. dli mn porke nana bb mag minyo na bsag dli pamo redi. destiny comes at the right time gd, paabot lng, (tawa)

----------


## ayki

nadisgrasya?  :Smiley:

----------


## Jantehshiznit

na sod sa bulsa.  :Cheesy:

----------


## biengildo

depende sa rason ngano wla syai bana, diba :Huh: ??

----------


## Hammer_and_Sickle

ako tn-aw nila ka'y "PAYTER" dili lalim mag-padaku ug anak, na wala'y katimbang  :grin:

----------


## Buzz Killington

mo bilib jud kog single moms who are striving hard para sa ilang anak.... di lalim financially & emotionally mag inusara magpa dakog bata

----------


## wenlove24

prehas ra dyapon tao..

----------


## dustin

For me wala lang! Siguro na inlove to siya sa lalaki nga walay hinungdan nga talawan mo face ug commitment in short sa sayup nga lalaki!!!

Posible man gani nako ma inlove sa usa ka prostitute, basta kung kami na mo undang lang siya pag prostitute!!

Lahilahi man gud ang taw, kana ako comment nit goes to all boys ha!! Ako ranang personal nga assesment...

----------


## mr_kyme

Ako tanaw niya ky Mother.

----------


## samantha jones

agree jud ko.. having bb is a great challnge jud for gurls na wa nagsalig xa laki kay wid that its a big responsibilities jud.. i find them strong and superwoman..  :Smiley:

----------


## mcjun23

single mother...

----------


## yudaz

VIctimz of LovE  :Sad:

----------


## King

stay strong and be cool ayaw na pailad huh inday. ^_^

----------


## reyscott1968

some of them are bad and some of them are not... but for sure, they have learned something from it..

----------


## Iatjad

They're admirable! I want to be a single mom!

----------


## shagrath_99

swerte sa ilahang child.. they have a mother who will love them 100%!! IMHO..

----------


## joop

they still have equal opportunity to better themselves and succeed in life...

as valuable as single ladies out there, and deserve respect!

----------


## silenthill

ang tan-aw nako nila ky yummy!labina ug sexy pud mabul.ob.hehehe

----------


## silenthill

> For me wala lang! Siguro na inlove to siya sa lalaki nga walay hinungdan nga talawan mo face ug commitment in short sa sayup nga lalaki!!!
> 
> Posible man gani nako ma inlove sa usa ka prostitute, basta kung kami na mo undang lang siya pag prostitute!!
> 
> Lahilahi man gud ang taw, kana ako comment nit goes to all boys ha!! Ako ranang personal nga assesment...


atika jud nimo oi!

----------


## unagikabayaki

For me they are "Strong Women" generally that is if wala nila pasagdi ilang mga anak...dili lalim magbuhi ug bata nga nag-inusara  :Smiley:

----------


## kimleeKINO_choi

> theyre VICTIMS


Victims with benefits. Mas beneficial para sa girls kay aside sa girls sila and naa na sila anak kay gikaya nila bisag walay amahan ang bata and mas nice ang naa jud anak. Kasagaran girls view that labad lang sa ulo ang laki.

----------


## cobraKing

hot mama....

----------


## nakaigo

> hot mama....


agree ko ani..payter kaayo ni sila.. :Smiley:

----------


## hanybee

bilib ku nila..

----------


## velasco10

same as those married mothers.. what difference does it make? they're still mothers who deserve to be respected

----------


## Untrue

Kato  sa mga mothers nga kasal pero nakigbuwag or patay na ang bana salute jud ko ani nila. Single mothers nga wala pa nakasal, better luck next time kai nabuslot ang condom.   :Cheesy:

----------


## anhkbernz

whats to comment? ordinary pips raman gihpon sila... ikaw TS unsa man ang tan aw nimo sa mga babae naay anak nya dili minyu?

----------


## BelindaZachary

babaye ghapon nga naay anak...unsa man naka-apan intawn ana...

"dun jads da buk by its cober" 

judging a book by its cover is being superficial, judgmental, narrowminded....
i dunno if that answers ur question

----------


## bjpunk182

they're just victims sa mga mangingilad na lalaki.... to some nga nagbuhat sa ilang responsibility sa ila anak.. i  salute you, pero sa uban nga ila ra gibilin sa ila ginikanan kay disturbo sa laag, mautrohan jud mo......

----------


## coolas

babaye lng gihapon nga angay respetaran ug mahalon!

sa mga single mom dha, ali mo dri beh group hug ta beh!  :Cheesy:

----------


## onard04

TS okey ra,pero mas okey jd ang ako gi minyo.an hehehehehe d nko byaan. hehehehehe

----------


## fern-pewee

katol kaau sa una kai naka anak at an early stage..pero most of them now are very responsible. kudos to them  :Smiley:

----------


## cursememore

i hope everyone wont stereotype these kind of women, luoy pd bya

----------


## balolot

Q: unsay-tanaw-ninyo-sa-mga-girls-nga-naa-nay-anak-pro-dii-minyo

A: mga dalaga, single ladies....

----------


## ever101

bongga!!...na sila, pero kanang babae nga daghag anak nya lain-lain og amahan aw ***** HAHA

----------


## hash

i salute them. 

(sa mga inahan ra na gabuhi sa ilang anak ha.)

----------


## mokiloo

wala ni siya'y direct nga tubag TS
na'ay na buntis kay, pinaka worst is, na rape
na buntis out of recklessness 
na buntis kay ganahan ug anak but not marriage

----------


## chrisangel

They're just humans that need respect from us! 

We don't need to judge them coz we're all humans

----------


## mokiloo

> They're just humans that need respect from us! 
> 
> We don't need to judge them coz we're all humans


but sadly on the paradox that it's also the nature of humans to judge

----------


## ruji119

Victims of love + s3x

----------


## brackitz

aw pina angkan....

----------


## lost-realist

kaning mga girls na single mom's kay mao ni akong last resort.. hehehe...

to TS: i smell something fishy sa imong question dah,,,... hehehe....

----------


## cassiopeia

tao gihapon. ngano diay? abi kai naay baby nya wai bana lainon nag tanaw?

----------


## mrvs19

naa man gud uban tawo nga judgmental, abi kay naa na anak, maot na ila tanaw..

----------


## tagaisla

strong woman ang ako pg tan-aw nila... they have loved and betrayed.. the greatest thing is --> trying to raise a child alone
and facing this cruel and unfair world  :Smiley:

----------


## jeigz

yummy man gihapun na sila...

----------


## buyogon

basin nag live in ra kay wala man nagminyo

----------


## i_am_fairy

i have a baby but i am not married...i can't say i'm a single mother coz my son's father is supporting me man. for those women who raise their kids solely, i have nothing but high regards for them.

----------


## mokiloo

> i have a baby but i am not married...i can't say i'm a single mother coz my son's father is supporting me man. for those women who raise their kids solely, i have nothing but high regards for them.


you're, in fact, a single mom, being not married thus you're single, and it doesn't constitute having of having the your child's father supporting you as you being not a single mom

or unsa imo pasabot, you lived together with the child's father and share responsibilities with him raising the kid under one roof while still in relationship?

----------


## jhappy

ikw TS unsy tan-aw nimo nila?

----------


## confabulousdudemike

these women are strong and sexy!!

----------


## behemothharr

wala jud ko ma comment.dili ta pwede mo judge kung unsa na sila kay naa pud baya na sila lain lain nga personal nga rason.

----------


## brian joshua

mao ni saktong baji...himsog na kaug lawas

----------


## ambokz

kiat.hehe..pru depende sa situation sa babae,kay daghan man reasons why naa na xay anak,dn wla naminyo.

----------


## kat5252

women who made a mistake of choosing the wrong men :Cheesy: 
As a girl I admire women who are able to raise their child alone, screw the guy nga nakabuntis nya walay paki!

----------


## chrisangel

I won't judge till i know her personally...

----------


## budoyski

mga hot momma!.. :Cheesy:

----------


## valleoliver

Maayo sila nga babaye, kay wala sila nag pa abort. 

ang tan aw nako nila "RESPONSABLE"

----------


## ProVest

i really salute them coz ila gibuhi ang baby diba. kaysa i-abort. diba. and i know they are trying their best to survive. they are working hard for them and the baby. i know they are strong. daghan nakog friends na naanay baby. but walay husband and i salute them. pwede mosunod? joke lang! hahaaha

----------


## mico1984

the same ra gihaponwith all the respect  :Wink:  but mas bilib ko nila for being independent and gi.kaya nila e.shoulder ang responsibility of being a single parent.

----------


## mikoy32

i find them okay. .  I don't usually judge people.

----------


## janshootme

wala ra normal ra gud...respect there life ra ..ana!

----------


## yesIam

as per experience grabe ka lisud gkan sa pag panganak hangtud sa  pagdako sa bata..
wlay kahumanan nga pag atiman ang drama..peru worth it tanan imong pag antos para saimong anak.

----------


## BLX90Six1

> PLEASE COMMENT...


 1. Victims of love   
 2. Social Climber   
 3. Simply Left alone (hit n run)

----------


## sadam

nindot gihapun

----------


## urejiak

Saludo ko ani nila. Not very easy to raise a child - alone.

----------


## iyeyasu

nabuthan, disgrasya, hit and run, poor decision-making











pero atik ra

----------


## deks

taas noo ko ani nila, d lalim!d sayon...rackenroll lang! :Smiley:

----------


## JordanKo

Ok ra! :d.........

----------


## NapoleonBlownapart

bae lang gyapon.. hahaha.. saonz.. kung wa lang nila pasagdae ila anak aw saludo ko ani nila oi..

----------


## Phenobarbiedoll

Payter! labi na'g maayo ang pagpadako nila sa ilang anak.

----------


## ruji119

Lisod Drawingon ang kinabuhi nya pero sponsor parents! awkie kau!

----------


## jazooon

Babaye lang japun naa lang anak.. lately murag daghan naman karn.. nagpauso man gud ug PMS..

----------


## icon_king

ako naa koy kaila arte naman hinuon kaayo. nag ka garboso!!!

----------


## pinoy

Strong  :Smiley:  despite sa wala sila pakasli sa ilang uyab... ila gihapon gipanganak ang bata and willing mo provide...  :Smiley: 

ug akong tan-aw sa laki nga nag pa anak.. inutil  :Cheesy:

----------


## Scott Bernard

Mga hot mama....  :eat:

----------


## ivnkls

Karon panahuna Dili na karon na ikauwaw ng Siya daga niya Naay anak angayan pa Siya am proud sa iyang kaugalingun nga Siya naka baton og anak greatest achievement na nimo bisan pa wala Siya amahan someday ig katiguwang nimo mahibalo ra ka! Ang sa  importansya bahin sa iyang parka babae napagihapon no pili nimo bisan naa ka pay apan

----------


## prestige

Proud single mom perhaps. It depends because some are responsible and some are likely to enjoy fun for themselves.
It would be a tough responsibility for them as a parent.

----------


## JX

she came, she saw, she conquered..

----------


## stitches

Dli man tanan naay anak dili minyo kay hot mamma. Naa na gani lusyang tan awn!  :Cheesy: 

Napakyas lang jud sa gugma! HAHA

----------


## beyee

They're God's blessings  :smiley: 
Not all women are blessed to have children.
So having one out of wedlock doesn't necessarily mean she's less of a woman.

----------


## deks

Two ThumbsUp for all single Moms... :Thumbs Up:

----------


## dongjr

they are blessed kay naa na anak  :Cheesy:

----------


## 3nZ0y

Kung usa lang ang anak: 'Whatta brave and strong woman'..
Kung two or more ang anak: 'Wa pa ka nitagam?' Lol

----------


## Queen Mojitos

Ok ra man atleast sila gipanindigan gyud nila nga buhion gyud nila ila anak maski walay mosuporta sa ilaha..

----------


## hate-red

pangtawid gutom nyahahaha...

----------


## yvonne6

these are the women who chose to give the kid a chance to live kay daghan man dinha ug anad ug pakuha kay mas ika ulaw nila ma inahan nga walay kasal...women who are single parent are strong, dependable and knows their priorities (although dili tanan, but mostly). this is not an easy task, and only coward women will not put themselves in this situation, mao na magpa abort na lang ang uban tungod sa kahadlok sa prejudice. a man will not complete u, an offspring can. dili na issue karon ang single motherhood, kana kung open minded ka nga pagka taw. pero kung judgmental kaau ka nga murag asa pakang bukira gikan ug disgusted ka sa mga babay nga naay anak pero dili minyo, maau siguro balik ug asa ka gikan kay karon, daghan na kaau ang ingon ani

----------


## kuyabog

Inahan, Nanay, Mama, Mommy man ang tawag ana diri sa amo...

----------


## chrisangel

Unfortunate with love.

----------


## josel14_ph

nabiktima na sila sa "maling akala"?!!!!

----------


## chihuahua

hot momma......hmmmmm......

----------


## mitchellalforqueffh909

What a dumbass loser are you!

----------


## fleur_66

victims of LOVE .....

----------


## jesse5648

> Kung usa lang ang anak: 'Whatta brave and strong woman'..
> Kung two or more ang anak: 'Wa pa ka nitagam?' Lol


be considerate sad boss sa mga single mom nga naregalohag TWINS or TRIPLETS boss

salamat

my mother is a single mom, I had a twin bro, but namatay pagkabata namo,

----------


## public7enemy

wala ra... i don't mind..  :wink:

----------


## labyrinthbw

akong tan-aw nila kay...GIRLS lang gihapon

----------


## ceb3370

||===["sipyat"]==||

----------


## lhorenzoo

its not a big deal anymore if single na baye na naay anak..but big deal kong single nya lain lain ang amahan sa iya anak and she has more than two kids...

----------


## joylove

ok ra, mas maau ng in ana kay sa mag minyu na pugos lang kay naay anak resulta mahay! kung di pa sure ayaw nalang pugsa..

----------


## snowleopard

girl gihapon, expect her to be more mature though

----------


## colinworkout

i pity them because they had to somehow undergo a lot of pressure from the society.

if the mother and child are still living with the father (illegitimate), they have their reasons for not getting married.  let's respect that.  as long as they are happy and live just like any other family, that's great!

if the father of the child no longer lives with them, i sure hope that the father is responsible enough to support the child because it is really difficult to raise a child.  not only in terms of financial side, but also the personal time, physical and mental stress.

----------


## Bitukon11

ang pasabot ba nmu Ts kay napa angkan? kanang unexpected pregnancy? ambot.. dli na lng ko mo judge.. daghan man gud mga reason..

----------


## liza_ann_flordeliz

they're brave enough to raise their child on their own. kamaayo nalang ana kay sa magpaabort

----------


## *sludge*

sa akong pagkahibaw kay single mom tawag ana nila...

----------


## zener_101

dli gusto ug commitment.....

----------


## xoxyobabsyxox

> I find them strong... coz it's not easy to care for a child by your own. I also feel sorry for them... coz they have made a mistake in the past... but I think they shouldn't be judged. Everyone has their own story... I just hope that they are happy and they have accepted everything that has happened to them. That's what's important...


i agree  :Cheesy:

----------


## xoxyobabsyxox

hahahaha right!  :Cheesy:

----------


## joepaps

payter ni cla nga mga bae kay naka manage cla nga mo move on despite of the pain ug struggle nga naagian nila and ila determination nga buhion jud nila ila anak..

----------


## hlongimanus

nanay na...

----------


## pruce

single mom, wala pa makasal.

----------


## chrisangel

its either:

1. Victim of Love and Lust
2. Stupidity
3. Curiosity
4. Unfortunate in Love
5. Stubborn

on the other hand, they're still human that needs respect and love.

----------


## sioti49

daghan ug angle  :Cheesy:  some found it inspiring...

----------


## Turagsoy

Depende sa reason why naning ana ang nahitabo..

----------


## gareb

it does not matter. at all.

----------


## DaGitLuMbA

basta chx lang japon wala blema nah...

----------


## Dentistah

Who run the world?

----------


## pinkpumpkin

single moms? they're the same ra man with those nga married na. they do the same thing -- mangitag paagi para makabuhi sa pamilya. no need to discriminate them

----------


## medjz

at least gibuhi niya iya anak ug tarong..

----------


## huryhoy

All I can say for single Moms?


They are HOT!!!

----------


## dv1000

Q: Unsay Tanaw Ninyo Sa Mga Girls Nga Naa Nay Anak Pro Dii Minyo?

A: Girls lang guihapon...alangan mag mahimong boys!

----------


## geneleocadz

brave kaayo...............

----------


## EgentKakashi

outmost respect...

----------


## poordudz

kugihan na pagka inahan!

----------


## JeZZPiZZos

dapat lang jud buhion nla ug trung ila anak.

----------


## fragileheartme

strong and loving

----------


## orochimaru700

payter nga inahan

----------


## st.anger

tawo nga babae lng gihapon..

----------


## hanybee

bilib ku nila..

----------


## hallerz

wats the problem with it? dapat ba jud kung naa kay baby naa puy bana? 

i don't think so...woman today are brave & wise enough to deal irresponsible fathers.

----------


## kalica01

para nako depende na xa. kai naai mga mama na pero kiat japun,, naa sad mulaag japun pero kibaw sa ilang responsibilities sa iyang mga anak.. but i  find them strong and a fighter. lol. mama pa, papa na,. hehe. superwoman! hehe

----------


## cheaper

Sa akoa lang pd na pag tan-aw..lahi2 mn ug rason/sitwasyon nganong nagka anak sila pero dili menyo..Beleb kaayo ko ani nga mga inahan labi natong maski sa problema na elang gi agi-an pero ela jud na gipadako elang mga anak sa matarong..sa mga single na inahan nga tarong ra pod.

----------


## simegchel

i find them so brave  :Smiley:  hope they keep on loving their kids bsag ang inahan ray nangitag way for living..

----------


## orochimaru700

mother is a true Fighter

----------


## simegchel

unsay tan aw nako nila? girl japon. way kausaban  :cheesy:

----------


## goodseller

ang sala s girls kay maoi namiga una2x or mao nag leader2x sa binoang. dili gud lalaki ang sala!!!

----------


## AAL

ok raman basta sonod lang nga anak minyo na sila pra makita nato nga nakat-on jud...dba?

----------


## simegchel

tan aw nako.. they will be a good mother to their children  :Smiley:

----------


## stiLLfrEE

saludo gyd ko sa mga single mommies out there ^_^

----------


## memriesnabox

i cant be judgemental ........ lisod na .. maybe mo boomerang......

----------


## orochimaru700

maglisod ug tubag kung mag dako na ang anak daun mangutana ug "aha diay akong papa ma?"  :Smiley:

----------


## justinblake

Ako believe kaayo ko nila ani... Lisud baya gyod kaayo nang Single Mom ka... I salute to all Single Moms out there.

----------


## yani0211

payter au mga single moms.. love you mama..

----------


## ondoy

payter kau na sila ky ni kayod pra sailang anak..

----------


## quirkychinita

Ive met so many single parents:

They're the strongest people Ive ever met cuz they have risked it all just for their kids!

Im anti abortion, that's why!


 :smiley: 

ako man gani if ever di ko maminyo, sugut ko magka baby just before I turn 31... I dont wanna grow old without having a son/daughter of my own cuz taking care of some one is my passion!

----------


## nirpz

aysus dli important kng minyo ba o dli basta responsable ang momy sa iya pag raise sa baby mao na important

----------


## jdane

Strong ni sila...dili ma sayon2x ug alipusta..and they know how to fight for their (and their children's) rights! 
I know this kay single mother pud ko...nyahahaha  :Smiley:

----------


## thethird79

mas bibo gyud ang  kanang bana nga gibiyaan sa asawa
unya nag patotoy pa gyud sa iya anak  :Smiley:

----------


## carmel17_87

well saludo ko nila...di kaha lalim magbuhi ug anak karung panahuna...

----------


## rr_sipat

mas nindot jud naay katambayayong...

----------


## bitchybutsweet

i RESPECT them kay wa jud nila gipa-abort ang baby despite sa mga panlait unya sa mga tao..

----------


## godsendxy

Sila ang mga gahi, ug mga role model sa katilingban. Nkabarog sila sa mga problema, wa nagpatintal ug ikyas sama sa aborsyon ug pagbiya. saludo kami kaninyo mga inahan sa kanunayng panabang ^^

----------


## accidentaly_inlove

the best parent ever  :Smiley:

----------


## glinkho

i see them as a STRONG WOMAN!
nganu mn diay kung walai bana?!
kysa naa but pabadlong ra!
useless ra den dagdag pas blema!hahahaha

----------


## Mald|3Ta

hay kalami basahon sa mga nindot nga gipamulong para sa mga strong and independent women  :Smiley: 

Soon maapil nako sa grupo sa single mom  :Smiley:

----------


## skyrim

> i see them as a STRONG WOMAN!
> nganu mn diay kung walai bana?!
> kysa naa but pabadlong ra!
> useless ra den dagdag pas blema!hahahaha


I agree... very very strong gyud. Di lalim magpadako og anak nga ikaw ra usa... and mas better kamo ra duha sa imo anak kaysa naay bana nga badlungon! useless ra gihapon...

----------


## s3thk

mga kiat na nga mga girls..... :Smiley:  char!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lylecore

problematic

----------


## jedophiledotph

P A Y T E R. Belib ko ana nila.  :Smiley:

----------


## rockford_fosgate09

> P A Y T E R. Belib ko ana nila.


Off topic sa ko
grebeha nimo thread digging brad oi..padaghan man post..

----------


## libido

ako tan-aw nila as a single mom..Strong person..dili lalim ang manganak..then biyaan lang. 

1 word ra.."SuperMom"

----------


## jessieventura

They have to be strong to survive.
Though before ana, they were once very weak and hard headed.

My sister is a single mother.
She got pregnant in her college years.
But she never relied on the father of her child.
She worked hard for her child.
She studied medicine kahit mabaon sa utang.
 now shes a medical doctor.

----------


## jedophiledotph

> Off topic sa ko
> grebeha nimo thread digging brad oi..padaghan man post..


unsa'y nka thread digging ana brad? Mutubag ta'g PAYTER na silang mga single moms.

----------


## ___iamjana

ok ra man... nganu diay ug naay anak kaysa nmn gipalaglag sauna.... just also respect and proud of them, unsaun manang bana if irresponsible mn..

----------


## jedophiledotph

mao na'y babayeng PALABAN.  :Smiley:

----------


## Bonjing0611

dili man siya maot basta di lang pabaya.. labaw karon mahal na pakasal, lain man kasal nga pugos2x lang.. di na baya na mausab so dapat special

----------


## jedophiledotph

They're one of a kind.  :Smiley:  Two thumbs up!

----------


## janelorelyn

if walay bana aw tawag ana angkan  :Cheesy:

----------


## smictague

> ako tan-aw nila as a single mom..Strong person..dili lalim ang manganak..then biyaan lang. 
> 
> 1 word ra.."SuperMom"


mulang.. di jud lalim manganak ts. . mangurog tawn tas kasakit. . waaaaaaaaaaa . . as in . . di ikahatag ang kasakit ig mag labor  :Cheesy:

----------


## goodasdead

mao ni sila ang mga HOT mama

----------


## vahnhelsing

alang kanako usa sila ka binuhat nga nasipyat lamang.
Kasaypanan nga hangtod sa katapusan ilahang pagadalhon.
Pagamahayan sa makad**** apan sa paglungtad sa panahon
magapasalamat sila tungod kay nahimo kining usa ka bilinhong
regalo gikan sa kahitas-an. Gikahinaot ko na lamang nga dili kini
mausban pa ug laing kasaypanan.

----------


## pink_mio

nindot kay naa na silay liwat

----------


## smictague

> alang kanako usa sila ka binuhat nga nasipyat lamang.
> Kasaypanan nga hangtod sa katapusan ilahang pagadalhon.
> Pagamahayan sa makad**** apan sa paglungtad sa panahon
> magapasalamat sila tungod kay nahimo kining usa ka bilinhong
> regalo gikan sa kahitas-an. Gikahinaot ko na lamang nga dili kini
> mausban pa ug laing kasaypanan.


mag nosebleed mansad ta ani vahn. .hahaha tsk . . pero sakto jud ka

----------


## godrealm

For me it doesn't matter....we all commit mistakes in our lifetime..as long as we do not commit that same mistakes again.people can live with it...inahan apan dili asawa..its accepted in our society already.

----------


## darkdevil

Akong tan-aw kay TAO na sila

----------


## labyrinthbw

^OT: uhum...online lagi ka dark!

OnT:  ako tan-aw sa mga ebay nga naay anak kay mga inahan sila

----------


## jedophiledotph

> alang kanako usa sila ka binuhat nga nasipyat lamang.
> Kasaypanan nga hangtod sa katapusan ilahang pagadalhon.
> Pagamahayan sa makad**** apan sa paglungtad sa panahon
> magapasalamat sila tungod kay nahimo kining usa ka bilinhong
> regalo gikan sa kahitas-an. Gikahinaot ko na lamang nga dili kini
> mausban pa ug laing kasaypanan.


Paytera gyu'g mga balak nimu bro oy. haha

----------


## leanne

i find them very strong..continuing life without having an irresponsible man ruining it..

----------


## dmarcsx

Unsa ako tan.aw? Either g.ilad or gbyaan.

----------


## didi_tsai

Naa baya uban, kontento na y laki basta naa lay anak  :Smiley:

----------


## THE SKULLS

salute ko ana nila.
they run the world jud.

ug I firmly believed that they are stronger than the guys who left them.

----------


## ChiiLatte

> salute ko ana nila.
> they run the world jud.
> 
> ug I firmly believed that they are stronger than the guys who left them.


Mao jud. Naay times maluoy sad ko nila.

Magakalagot kaau ng lalaki na maau kaau mupromise like "Love jud taka.. dili taka byaan. Mangita kog trabaho para ipabuhi satong anak" Sus, S*X diay ang meaning ana nya byaan daun. HAHA

----------


## jedophiledotph

Maka belib na sila. Lisud kaayo if ing.ana nga sitwasyon oy.  :Smiley:

----------


## glinkho

ok ra mn na ui nai anak but d minyo or walai bana..
mag unsa mn nang naa lagi bana but sakit ras ulo..

PROUD ko sa mga single mom! :Smiley:

----------


## Inbesebul

Nganu diay TS? Nganu naka pangutana mnka? Nkay 2nd thoughts? 

Ngil-ad imong tan aw ana nla? Mahadlok ka mgpakasal na naa nay anak? Klaro daa TS unsa imong ika comment pud sa mga ingon ana?

Ang babae na naay anak pero dili minyo daghan basihanan.
1. Naa anak pero buang ang laki, alangan nmn pud mgpdayon ang babae sa amawon na laki.
2. Naa anak bunga sa ilang kabatan-on wa kahibalo unsa panalipod magtaud og medyas kng magbuhat anang butanga.
3. Naa anak ky tungod sa babae na hilig pud mglaki2.
4. Naa anak ky sa panahon inlab ang babae n lalaki unya c lalaki maayo kaayo mamutbot, aw igo jud c babae pero ang ending c lalaki ky TALAWAN OG RESPONSIBILIDAD! Maong mo dagan pauli sa ilok sa iyang inahan.

Ang babae TS na naay anak! Kaya rana buhion ang anak maski way kapikas ky dli na sila talawan sama sa mga laki na puros ra paasa! Million of lies, empty promises! Almost of girls TS na single mom dli na lalim ilang gibuhat PARA og ALANG sa ilang anak!

Ang kanang inahan pud uban diha na igat2 ton way paki sa anak bsta naa lng laki! Aw mao nay gitawag na irresponsable.

DONT JUDGE SA MGA SINGLE MOM! ObservE them usa kung unsa nang klaseng inahana responsable ba o kiat2 lang agi.

----------


## havaianatic01

saludo ko sa ilaha kana ra sab single moms nga nakita nko nga responsable sa pag atiman sa bata, pero kana single moms na sige nalang sab anak taz ipasa sa lain or sa ginikanan ang mga bata, aw makaingun jud kog walay puangod.

----------


## Pandas.Box

Sakto si Inbesebul.. Depende ra gyud. But Bilib ko sa mga single moms nga wala jud pasagdi ila anak despite nga gi buwagan sa banana/uyab nila..ningkamot og taman para mabuhi og maayo iyang anak. Pero maglagot sad jud ko sa mga single moms nga party here, party there then ila anak gibilin na maskin kinsa/asa para naay mubantay kay ang inahan always lang hubog og ga igat2x. So, depnde ra gyud.

----------


## cebu.opportunities

Daghan nako nasugatan di pa minyo pero naa ny anak. Upon knowing the situation, di nako ma hide nga maguba akong nawng. I don't know the real reason behind pud. Probably, I'm just sad ky as much as possible it would be nice to see married couples staying together pero naa lang jud instances nga di malikayan ang ing.ana...

To those who are single with child/children and who raise them on their own, I'm somehow look up to them ky they bear the responsibility of their actions.

----------


## yvonne6

d jud nuon lalim esp kanang naa ka sa situation nga hurting kaau ka kay gibiyaan, gibinuangan ka sa lalaki but you have to remain strong kay naay bata nga ga depend nimo. dili lalim nga ikaw magmata ug tungang gabii, magkabuang ug masakit ang bata, magkabuang ug asa ka ikapalit ug gatas ug diaper while ang amahan nag sige lang ug tagay, tua sa laing babay or lami kaau ug tingsi kauban ang barkada. i think mao ni ang pinaka challenging sa tanan kay ang uban mo opt man gani ug abortion but single moms are just too brave nga magpadayun sa pagbuhi sa ilang anak inspite of the odds. sadly, dili pud nuon tanan ingon ani. i knew a few nga puera gaba sad, maka ingon lang kag, maypag wala na lang mag tuga2

----------


## Bricksand

I salute them as well!

----------


## THE KID

Hot Mamma...........

----------


## tshirtgirl

fyter ang naay anak nya d minyu..they dont need a man to raise a child!lol...

----------


## genjoy

Wa magminyo....

----------


## digitalartistbem

Ma luoy ko, I think...it's not easy to raise a child  :Sad:  - my own opinion

----------


## Cheena

Good luck nalang...

----------


## imyourninja

Saludo!  :Loyal:  gibuhi ang anak na wa gasalig ug gagukod sa laki. mao nai payter!

----------


## struggler

tan awn pa naku

----------


## Intruder26

Survivor! At least nowadays mas open-minded ang mga people about ani nga issue. Saludo ko sa mga lalaki nga makadawat nga naa nay anak daan ang ilang pares, unconditional love gyud na. Dili lalim ang pag ila2 ug pahibaw sa parente nga imong pares naa nay anak daan or makadungog ka nga ingnun "second hand".

----------


## KawaiiChiik

Strong mommy  :Smiley:  and her child/children should be proud of her .

----------


## ~kulot

akong ate naa baby girl pero akong mama moy ng bantay. siya gihapun ng buhi kay siya man ga sustento, ang amahan? sus! ambot lang ato ug asa na kaha... Saludo ko sa mga single moms!

----------


## mj.pocholo

Case to case basis. :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## D3KNikki

Single parents are amazing! Not easy raising a child alone.

----------


## Scott Bernard

Mga hot prospects...  :eat:

----------


## merlena82

Single moms kay mga strong people..

----------


## alter-ego

there's nothing wrong with that, a child is always a blessing.

----------


## joaquin

single hot mama's

----------


## killravel

Understand as much as you can.

----------


## dvinedc

strong person

----------


## edoy

normal raman na siya karon panahona ang mga girls nga naay anak pero di minyo, kaysa minyo ang girl sa dugay na nga panahon pero walay anak, kana maoy naay abnormality either sa bana or sa asawa.... :Smiley:

----------


## s3thk

na disgrasya nya gi byaan sa kapalaran....hehehehe...joke!!!

----------


## bellah

strong person.ug wa mag salig sa bana.kaya niya buhion iyang anak.

kanang bana nga mag pabuhi mao na siya biyaan jd mog asawa...maypa anak nalang buhion kaysa mag buhi pa ug bana..

bana xad nga y ayo dah mirisi........... :Tongue:

----------


## neversaydie

^ you're right bella.. walay kwenta kung bana buhion.. 
it's better to be a single mother than having an iresponsible husband. . .. 

salute ko anang mag single mom like me.. hehehhe

----------


## jethro-tull

Ok rmn na, kung nasayop ang mga girls pag una daawaton ra gihapon na nato sila. call all single moms, hehehe.  :Cheesy:

----------


## firestarter

Wala magkasinabot.

----------


## Dj Know_well

bitaw saludo jud ko sa mga single mom..

----------


## THE SKULLS

salute gyud ko aning mga mom, single o double. kay dili laim pagluwal sa bata oi.

----------


## malditah

for me, they are amazing, i salute them...i may sound biased because i am a daughter of a single mom.hehehe

but surely, for those nga nagtarong ug buhi sa ila anak..it's not easy raising a child alone..
they are perfect example of a brave and palaban woman, 
they are strong enough to face the consequences of their actions & decision...
because there are cases nga ma hopeless kung biyaan or di ganahan sa responsibility mao ipa.abort  ang baby.
also, these women learned their lessons in a hard way, so, next time dili na jud ni sila magpataka.

pero case to case basis pd...because there are some nga unwed ghapon bisan 3 na ang anak sa lain2x na lalaki. now, that's another story.

----------


## Dj Know_well

para naku, dili lalim mag buhi ug anak nga ikaw ra usa,, dili lng kay sa financial things, but also emotionally..  lahi ra man jud nga bisan nag lisod mu sa imu family, pero you have someone to lean on / or to cry on.. bisan lisod mu, pero naa jud kay ka timbang sa inyo ka lisod... lahi ra jud ang feeling kung naay ka tambayayong...

----------


## beauty_phoeb

whats done is done,.maybe nka realize ang girl na dli worth it ang guy para pakaslan,.dli kay naa nay anak need na pakasal jd,.if tan-aw wala kapadungan ug pakaslan awh buhi lng sa baby,.single mom doesnt mean na malas naka,.its just that from that mistake,learned from it.

----------


## i_am_fairy

i am a single mom and proud to be one. i may have made mistakes but raising a child on my own is an opportunity, not a burden to me.

----------


## nausicaa

May God bless all single mom in the world. Keep moving forward. Trials in life lang po yan. all is well.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## God'sWarfare

tawo japon.. Pero I find them brave  :Smiley:  They are awesome!!!

----------


## garboso

ok lang. kamo unsay tanaw ninyo sa laki na naay anak pero dili minyo?

----------


## vahnhelsing

makadaghan kong higayon gipakli kining kutay ug nabalik balik ko na lamang ug basa
ang akong nadalit nga panahom. Natandog ako ug nagpanglingo. Ubay-ubay na gayud
ang mga binuhat nga gihikawan sa kapalaran aron makamugna ug lig-ong pamilya.
Makapangagho ako maglantaw sa mga bata nga walay gitamdan nga amahan, lahi ra 
gayud kun may haligi nga nagmatuto sa mga bata. Apan unsaon taman nga usahay
tampalasan man ang kapalaran. Maong mas makiangayon pa ning atong mga pinalanggang
inahan nga mag inusara ug buhi sa ilahang mga liwat kaysa mag-antos kauban ang mga
banang walay hinungdan. Gikahinaot ko na lamang sa umaabot nga makakaplag kamo ug
binuhat nga maantigo mopangga sa inyong mga anak aron puhon mahimong tiunayng 
pamilya.

----------


## virginmay

ok lang,..thumbs up..bilib ko ninyo!

----------


## daphne27

chix cguro kaayo TS

----------


## nicka

brave...... dili lalim ang mag-isang magpalaki ng anak... and you will find them awesome lalo na kung napalaki nila nang maayos ang bata without the father of the child. great mother indeed.. keep it up !!!

----------


## THE KID

akong tan aw nila kai single parent.......

----------


## MaInEvEnT

Wa lang normal lang, same ra sa girls nga wala'y anak n dli pa sad minyo or sa girls na minyo na pero wala pa'y anak  :Smiley:

----------


## Photochromic

mixed nuts... depende sa situation sa mom like my classmate, gibyaan intawn sa bana...

----------


## hanzheyteta

> I find them strong... coz it's not easy to care for a child by your own. I also feel sorry for them... coz they have made a mistake in the past... but I think they shouldn't be judged. Everyone has their own story... I just hope that they are happy and they have accepted everything that has happened to them. That's what's important...


hahaha! depende wui. dli tanan naay anak kay mistake. some things are not just meant to be. we learn to accept and live our lives with that reality. og naka timing lang jud og laki nga immature and walay sense of responsibility and dli kabalo mo value og family. sa pagkyog nenu og almost 6 years, mistake pa ba na?

hehehe. litanya-mode.

----------


## bula1980

I am a single mother..yes,hindi madali mag alaga,magpalaki at magdisiplina ng anak mag isa..i never considered it a mistake coz becoming a mother is my greatest achievement..its hard but fulfilling at thankful ako sa blessing na ito...

I salute all single moms..they are strong persons..and thank you din sa lahat ng nakakaunawa  :Smiley:

----------


## Rakizta

di gyud na lalim ang mahimong single mother unya ang anak pasagdan lang sa naka paanak . meaning way sustento so mapugos jud ang single mother og pangita work para maka sustento sa panginahanglan sa baby , its not easy maayo lang og maayo og kahimtang ang single mom iya pamilya mutabang . bilib ko sa single mothers nga naka survive jud og naka hatag og maayong kaugmaon sa ilang baby

----------


## hanzheyteta

single moms rule and rock the world!

----------


## MariaRafflesiaBlu

wa lng jd ni cla nakatayming ug FOREVER but i know God intended for better reasons.

- - - Updated - - -

wa lng jd ni cla nakatayming ug FOREVER but i know God intended for better reasons.

----------


## yaniks

u r now a MILF! LOL

----------


## jameswadebosh

*STRONG* women ni sila

----------


## Tamblot

They remind me of men who were not man enough to take responsibility for their actions and decisions.

----------


## shopaholicgoddess

girl point of view na way anak na d minyo (haha): okay raman, strong women kay wa nila gi abort. d bya lalim na ha na gi buntis sa guy then wa ra gi minyoan. it takes 2 to tango, wa na siya nag pa buntis sa iyang self...

----------


## chelop

i salute these women.. di gani lalim biyaan ikaw pa usa, samot nag naa kay baby..

----------


## zHun

kani cla mal dita gyud kaayo oi. maldita sa kuan.. :Cheesy: 
pero belib ko ani nila kay kamao modala...modala sa ilang anak. :Cheesy:

----------


## Fri13th

okay lang, cool ra pud. they have their own kind of coolness. hehe.

----------


## rednagger

uhmmm perhaps nag bulag cla sa ilang uyab

----------


## satoru10

strong ni sila pero looy sad ky kapoy buhi ug bata - mayg murag kanding kay sagbot ra ipa kaon hehe :Shocked:

----------


## yvonne6

this is why its very important for every girl to take studies seriously, listen to parent's advice and most of all, mag hinay2 ug hatag sa ilang kaugalingon sa mga lalaki. boys/men will tell things a lady would like to hear just to get her in bed with him. the moment madisgrasya si babay, goodbye girl and drama sa laki. and we end up taking care of kids that is half the responsibility of the father. i would like to commend those moms who chose to bring babies into this world and take care of them kaysa ubang inahan, sa tiyan pa lang, gipatay na nila ilang anak!

----------


## nicka

they dont deserve to be judge negative agad2x..., if they strong enough to face the consequences they made,.. makikita mo na kung responsbile ba cla.. they do still deserves to be respected not to be criticized.. go go go.. hahaha

----------


## akimaro_kaizen

sila yung mga babae na nagmahal lamang sa isang lalaking walang kwenta! bow  :Smiley:

----------


## dulasnom

Unsay akong tan-aw?
Nasipyat jud na siya ug pili ug amahan sa iyang anak.
Kay kung sakto niya pagka-pili, nana unta siya bana. :Thumbs Up: 

Kidding aside, di jud na nato sila dapat husgahan.

----------


## ExtraHot

ambot TS... hehehe....

----------


## bloodberry

I admire these women. Para sad nako unsaon man ang bana nga sakit sa ulo oi. Maypa ug ako nlng maka focus pako sa akong anak.

----------


## engr_me85

mao nay maru ug kahibawo jd TS. lisud man sad kung padayunan ng ilang bana na way hinungdan ug mangulata. maypa sinlge parent nlng. I admire those kind of women...

----------


## slabdans

mama na unsa man di ie? libog sad ko dah! unsay tumong sa pangutana

----------


## rednagger

bigo sa pag.iblig

----------


## luigie2x

Open minded ko pagkatao so para naku ok ra man na ,.

----------


## tingkerbell

single mom ku. ok ra ang single mom, lisud peru lingaw labi na ug nagdala sa apilyido sa mama... eheheheh

----------


## calvin_ss

hot mama hilig cla party,gimik, lupig pay daga

----------


## luigie2x

> single mom ku. ok ra ang single mom, lisud peru lingaw labi na ug nagdala sa apilyido sa mama... eheheheh



Nice sad baya ang feeling sa?

----------


## rednagger

hot mama's

----------


## phattchoi

mga idol ni nku.

----------


## ivarugcan

wala man koy problema ani nila. pero believe lang jud ko kay nakaya ra nila buhion ilang anak ngasila rah.

----------


## nicka

they are strong willed woman nga di magsalig sa mga wa pod kwenta nga lalaki.. way to go mga sis!!

----------


## zeed

> I find them strong... coz it's not easy to care for a child by your own. I also feel sorry for them... coz they have made a mistake in the past... but I think they shouldn't be judged. Everyone has their own story... I just hope that they are happy and they have accepted everything that has happened to them. That's what's important...


I agree except for this part, "coz they have made a mistake in the past." mao na ang kasagaran hunahunaon sa mga tawo nga mistake ang magkaanak nga way bana. pero dili tanan nga situation "mistake" na para sa ilaha. ang uban choice na nila.

----------


## Passport

kung naay anak.. that means nga.. fertile ug dili sterile..

minyo ra diay ang manganak?

----------


## hanzheyteta

> I agree except for this part, "coz they have made a mistake in the past." mao na ang kasagaran hunahunaon sa mga tawo nga mistake ang magkaanak nga way bana. pero dili tanan nga situation "mistake" na para sa ilaha. ang uban choice na nila.


sometimes there are these people nga strong kaayo sa ilang opinion when they haven't even gone through the "situation". i have two kids but wala koy bana but i never deemed my situation as a mistake. dili sayop ang pagbiya sa relasyon nga wala na nigana. but bottom line, motherhood is never simple and it takes a super-woman to be one. #spreadingthelove

----------


## coldhot

gihatagan na og grasya ni God..

----------


## Wynna

"The problem with some women is that they get all excited about nothing and then they marry him." At least for some single moms out there , they're wise enough not to get themselves committed (by papers) to someone who probably doesn't deserve to have them in the first place. No one knows right? ,At least it's not yet late for them to realize. There is no assurance for all kinds of relationship to work. Bisan pag unsa namo kadugay, bisan pag unsa mo ka committed sa usa-t-usa.. bisan pag unsa mo ka inlove sa usa't-usa.. there's still an end to everything. Not every story has a happy ending. Not to disregard values and moral, but some women are just being so practical... Mahal ang annulment teeeeh! hahahaha  :Cheesy:

----------


## emailroy2002

ilang bana kay ilang gi biyaan kay di na hot og di na mo gahi ilang junior .

nyaahahaa!

----------


## ronnelanthony

Unsay tan-aw? wa lang.. normal.. nothing wrong with it.. i'm not for it or against it.. its just what it is.. i guess thats how life goes with them, the choice of being non-relationship-committed but responsible.

----------


## cheztong

bilib kaayo ko nila..

----------


## alpha1980

Nasayop pero willing mag usab sa ilang mga kaagi.

----------


## GwenAndFinn

Couzin sa ako bf, mao nay nahitabo. Ang iya ex pa gani naa nay uyab ron, but si couzin nipadayun ug skwela which is good. She takes good care sa iyang baby ug sya nagbuhi.

Tanan taw masayup and there's still second chances man pud. Everyone deserves it.  :Cheesy:

----------


## harryperales

ok ra na oi, mao naman ang uso karon. basta ang importante ila gi-ayo pag-atiman ilang anak. mas nagka-bata man gani ang mga single moms karon.

----------


## cyberchrono

akoa panan aw sa ilaha kay Single Mothers

----------


## JenFat

Unsa diay naa kung naa nay anak unya wa maminyo?

----------


## Passport

nanay nga tatay... 

single moms are the strongest souls..

----------


## vicvic

Girl gihapon

----------


## Passport

those women are stronger than most men...

----------


## nicka

basta ako im proud to be one..the so called single mom.. thats how strong we are.. dignified at taas noo to present paano ko napalaki ang anak ko without the help of any man.. <irresponsible one>.. hehehehe..  :wink:

----------


## electr0nica

pass na ko ana kay lo-ag na kaau na

----------


## supermarionism

> pass na ko ana kay lo-ag na kaau na


ahaka.. unsa pasabot nmu anah boss? madala pman cguro na ug surgery..eheheh

----------


## bula1980

> basta ako im proud to be one..the so called single mom.. thats how strong we are.. dignified at taas noo to present paano ko napalaki ang anak ko without the help of any man.. <irresponsible one>.. hehehehe..


apir sis! thumbs up for us  :thumbsup:

----------


## ngitscarlo09

ok raman gud nang single mom bsta wala lang pud pasagda e ang anak..ang nakapait og nikiringking while ang anak gpasagdan..saludo ko ani nila nga wa nagpabaya

----------


## electr0nica

> ahaka.. unsa pasabot nmu anah boss? madala pman cguro na ug surgery..eheheh


kung maayo pagkatahi, pwede sad.....

----------


## bula1980

> ok raman gud nang single mom bsta wala lang pud pasagda e ang anak..ang nakapait og nikiringking while ang anak gpasagdan..saludo ko ani nila nga wa nagpabaya


thanks boss..rearing a child alone is never an easy task  :Smiley:

----------


## leo_trams

biktima sa pasalig lang ni sila.
nabiktima sa mga lalaki nga palami sa kaugalingon ra ang nahibaw-an.
next time, know your cycle pud hap. or BJ lang usa, so praktis ug BJ nga sidlit dayun, para dili mosakit ang apapangig.

.

----------


## *yuIchiro

they deserve to be love..

----------


## unappreciated

If ang single mom kay todo effort para maka support ug todo ang pag love sa anak, I salute them. Pero kung kanang single mom kay pasagdan lang ang anak, kauwaw lang siguro.

----------


## `Yui Diez`

mga super mom n ang mga single mom. lisud baya kung ikaw ra jud isa mo alaga sa bata..

----------


## hanzheyteta

> basta ako im proud to be one..the so called single mom.. thats how strong we are.. dignified at taas noo to present paano ko napalaki ang anak ko without the help of any man.. <irresponsible one>.. hehehehe..


aja nickanor! 

hayyy true that this is a democratic country and we are all entitled to our own opinion but para nako unless you have worn our shoes and walked our paths, then you have no right to comment on something that you do not have any inkling of what it is all about. uban dre, overboard na ang comments... lami e.head slap og kausa.  chaka. 

just my two cents.

----------


## `Yui Diez`

super mom.. mahimo jud ni silag super saiyan  :Cheesy: 

respect them..  :Smiley:  dli lalim baya jud.

----------


## slendergrass

its not easy being a single mom. they deserve a pat on the back and respect.  :Smiley:

----------


## madjam66

kasab anan sa priest na... aheheh

----------


## femchien

I truly admire them .

----------


## JaneChua

Before they are girls....now they're already a woman....as simple as dt...

----------


## Zakary

nothing wrong with this , in our society now , this is acceptable unlike in the olden days that they are scorned by society

----------


## lovender

okay ra... soo proud of them... unsaon na ug naay bana then puros ra kasakit ug ulo imung madawat maypag wala kay ma happy paka...

----------


## **JLee**

single mom

----------


## brilumz

no comment nalang ang pari ana..haha  :Cheesy:

----------


## lodestar09

Murag girls ra man gihapon ako tan-aw sa ila. Sa akong nahibaw-an, wala pako kakita nga mga girlz na ny anak pero dili minyo nga nahimung boyz. Hihi!

Ug usa pa, one lapse of judgment, or mistake, or weakness, or whatever they may call it; doesn't define what a girl/woman is.

----------


## maiden_asj

i salute them...
nakaya nila nga wala silay kauban sa pagbuhi sa ilang anak...

kasagaran pod walay bana na mga bae.. 
mas ma-alaan pag dalaga..
wala mangalosyang dili parehas anang uban nangaminyo.

----------


## femchien

Single parent mothers who aren't spending their time looking for a man but spending their time providing for their children are the most admirable people on earth.

----------


## notouch

ok ra kung isa ka kabuok iya anak... ang kuyaw kanang daghan na ug anak but lain-lain ug amahan. but i still salute single mothers. :Smiley:

----------


## izecream

mao na silay mga mother nga taas ug mga prinsipyo...kay naa sad mga girl na nabuntis nya gusto pakaslan sa laki kay love lagi kaso ang girl ang dili kay naa pa daw siya gusto buhaton or lampuson...

----------


## H.Wolowitz

girl ra gihapon. hehe

----------


## quackneat

everything has a reason nganong wala sila naminyo.. alangan man sad ug di namo mag kasinabot saimong partner nya makog uban gyud lugar ka. everything is a choice also. they are so competent ky nakaya nila  :smiley:

----------


## chic-in-pink

Bilib ko ani nila, i cant judge them kay tungod lang wala sila na minyo. We dont know the stories behind them. Some kay gi'rape naay anak walay amahan, ang uban gibiyaan after namabdosan and katong uban they choose to raise the child on their own kay basin way ayo ang amahan. Ingon anah lang!

----------


## Ghadz

kung usa ra anak disgrasyada pero kung duha or daghan tinuyuan.

----------


## itik

disgrasyada...

----------


## jerzx777

Aw wla man siguro problema kung single mom ang usa ka babaye. kay daghan factors ngano nahimo siya nag single mom.  Except kung ang maong babaye kay.
1. Mag igat igat sa iyang mga lihok.
2. Kung nahimo na duha or 3 ang iya anak na lain lain ug amahan.

Mostly sa mga lalaki kung makita na single mom ang babaye tapos nakita na buotan ug wholesome image kaayo ang lalaki mismo maoy mo admire niya. 
 :Smiley:

----------


## xandro

regardless sa situation niya para nako victima rasad sila ky im sure wla pud na sila kagusto  ana, to think lang broken family na cla. but they have to choose. and i know its not easy.. so  i define as a strong type of women. but hoping next time they much be responsible enough to take another risk para dli mausab.

----------


## Butitor

Mao nay nasipyat sa condom, naay thread nganhi hehehe

----------


## larisse

> sometimes there are these people nga strong kaayo sa ilang opinion when they haven't even gone through the "situation". i have two kids but wala koy bana but i never deemed my situation as a mistake. dili sayop ang pagbiya sa relasyon nga wala na nigana. but bottom line, motherhood is never simple and it takes a super-woman to be one. #spreadingthelove



check correct jud!  :Cheesy:  
i salute all single moms!  :Smiley:

----------


## Santa Mama

akoang crush karon kay single mom...lol

di pa sila minyo sa iyang uyab...di siya happy sa iyang uyab kay walay trabaho unya tapulan...

----------


## tshirtgirl

question..ako balihon

unsay tan aw nnyu sa laki na duha na anak sa laing laing babaye? lol

- - - Updated - - -




> akoang crush karon kay single mom...lol
> 
> di pa sila minyo sa iyang uyab...di siya happy sa iyang uyab kay walay trabaho unya tapulan...


nya why ni stick mn xa sa laki f dli xa nahan? dli xa makakita ug lain ana hahaha

----------


## Walay Budget

> question..ako balihon
> 
> unsay tan aw nnyu sa laki na duha na anak sa laing laing babaye? lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> nya why ni stick mn xa sa laki f dli xa nahan? dli xa makakita ug lain ana hahaha


tungod sa stick pud.  :Wink:

----------


## Santa Mama

> nya why ni stick mn xa sa laki f dli xa nahan? dli xa makakita ug lain ana hahaha


kay di man siya ganahan og broken family...

ganahan baya kaau ko niya...lami kaau sa feeling basta magkuyog mi pauli.. storya2x....saons man naa na man siyay anak og uyab...

naa na sad ko uyab...bati among timing....hehehehe

----------


## tshirtgirl

> tungod sa stick pud.


mao man.haha

----------


## Arra

Bilib jud ko sa mga single moms kay akong mama kay ana man sad.

----------


## nalyn_2

My mother raise me by her own.  I saw how she struggle on our everyday life.  She is a very strong woman and I looked up to her.
She always tells me that she had no regrets because she have me.  I think we should not judge single moms out there.  Having a baby is a blessing. Dako nga kasalanan kung ipa abort.

----------


## bordogoy

single parent akong mama pero cool kaayo.. i really appreciate single moms samot na tong mga nasuccessful jd.  :Smiley:

----------


## jaknife

i never judge people with their own decisions made in the past

----------


## noy

> PLEASE COMMENT...


 prehas sa imung username TS

----------


## slakker

wild sa kama...

----------


## iron_cross

I have great respect for them rather than those ladies that have undergone abortion or have abandoned her kid/s...being a single parent is a very challenging and is not easy.

----------


## dimple13

i call them supermom cos they're brave enough to face the difficulties in life and with their kids.  :Smiley:

----------


## Mald|3Ta

Inahan nga lumalaban

Dili kinahanglan ang kaminyoon para mahimo kang inahan og dili sab guarantiya nga mahimo kang inahan kong menyo ka.

Gawas nalang kong na inahan ka nga dili menyo kay pasagad ka og tira, but at the end of the day, ang mga inahan nga responsible angay panggaon og pasidunggan  :Smiley:

----------


## cryptobeestar

Kalo-oy ngano wala man mag pakasal?

----------


## yabz89

I salute those single mom.. Kay d lalim magpadako ug magbuhig anak mag inusa ra.. Sus labi nagsama nko ilang anak... Lol

----------


## munchy88

Don't judge.. naay uban girls ganahan ra magpaangkan para naay liwat. Ana lang...  :Smiley:

----------


## gibra'al

wa koy pake, quite frankly.

they have their own stories that led them to that, sure. pero they owe no explanation to the public. 
it isn't anyone's business. ilaha ng kinabuhi.

----------


## diablo85

depende sa rason pero ingon c @*gibra'al* it isn't anyone's business...
pero para nako...mga ligon ni cila nga bae kai dili lalim solo...saludo ko ani nila....

----------


## MollyMillions

Inahan , Mother , Mom, Mommy.

----------


## gibra'al

> depende sa rason pero ingon c @*gibra'al* it isn't anyone's business...
> pero para nako...mga ligon ni cila nga bae kai dili lalim solo...saludo ko ani nila....


as it should.

i mean, i don't see the need to sensationalize it because cases like this do exist in reality. i'm indifferent about it ky di nana ikahibung nga possible nang mahitabo. wa koy negative perception towards people who happen to be involved in this situation. 

it just so happen that things didn't work out between two parties which led to that conclusion, and that is very understandable. not an issue at all pra nko.

----------


## phattchoi

maoy niy mga taw nga dapat tularan kay gibarugan gyud nila ug unsa man ilang mga desisyon

----------


## THE KID

hmmm pila man ka buok akong relatives nga ingon ana...hehhehe.. wa nai problema kai dili man pud ikaw ang ng buhi...siya man...

----------


## bungot25

milf hehe............

----------


## porbidaman

normal ra.

----------


## P-Chan

ako tanaw lami buh or dili... hahahahahaha.. if dili.. aw ok, if lami.. rawr...  :Azn:

----------


## Althon

na disgrasya. pero saludo ko sa mga girls nga single mom.dili lalim ang mahimo inatay... inahan ug Tatay.

----------


## jerzx777

Normal naman na sa karon na panahon, mas swerti pa gani kay ang government nag support gyud sa mga single mom. . . Ang dili maayo tan-awon katong mga amahan na walay mga paangod na dili muatubang sa ila responsibilidad.


I remember during my College days, there is one guy he is very proud na nakapabuntis ug 3 ka babaye sa sulod sa usa ka tuig !  How crazy is that ! ..

----------


## m_a_r_k_u_z

Single mom, mga hot mom

----------

